# Umfrage: Conntent gestrichen



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (11. Juli 2008)

Würd gern mal eure Meinung zur news hören!
wer nicht weiß was ich meine guckst du hier  http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php 
Also ich denke es wird trotzdem ein Super Spiel, auch wenn ich extrem entäuscht von Mytic bin das sie nach den ganzen Verschiebungen es nicht auf dir reihe bekommen das Spiel komplett rauszubringen.

Edit: sry umfrage funktioniert net close pls ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juli 2008)

Gut das mit den Städten kann man nachpatchen, da wären sie ja nicht die ersten die sowas machen müssten, ist zwar schade aber besser man erfährt wie in diesem Fall früh genug davon.

Kommen wir zu den Klassen, da sieht die sache schon ganz anders aus, meinen Gardisten werde ich wohl zu Grabe tragen müssen, denn das Mythic mit einem Content Patch eine klasse einführt, das wäre ziemlich viel aufwand, da werden wir wohl bis zu dem 1 Addon warten müssen, mich würde dann nur noch interessieren wieso genau sie die Klassen gestrichen haben, einfach ein "Die sind nicht so gut geworden wie wir es wollten" reicht mir da noch nicht ganz.


Und ja die Ankündigung tut verdammt weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich werds überleben..... nur was spiele ich jetzt, nachem der Gardist weggefallen ist.


----------



## lux88 (11. Juli 2008)

die sollen blos aus den fehlern anderes spiele, besonders aoc, lernen...


----------



## Sevydos (11. Juli 2008)

Sehr aussagekräftige Begründung, warum man sie nicht mitreingebringen will...

Das mit den Hauptstädten find ich aufs erste nicht so schlimm wie mit den Klassen, aber - wenn man drüber nachdenkt - Worum kämpfen dann die Rassen ohne Haupstadt bitte? Was soll da die so stark angepriesene Endzone sein, wo solch grosse Schlachten gekämpft werden sollen?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich bzgl dieser News noch etwas tut! Sie arbeiten schliesslich schon lang genug daran, um die Sachen vernünftig zu integrieren bzw die Sachen überhaupt richtig zum Laufen zu bringen, dass es funktioniert!

Aber was soll man anderes erwarten? Die meisten Spiele können leider nicht einhalten, was sie anpreisen - heutzutage schon garnicht mehr.

Wie immer fühlt sich der Durchschnitts-Gamer nun verarscht - und das zurecht!

Auf mich selbst bezogen stört mich das Wegfallen des "Spalta"s am meisten. Aber - Wie will man ein vernünftiges Rassenbalancing (sowie Rassen-Klassenbalancing) hinbiegen, wenn bei einer Rasse zB die "Tank"s wegfallen?

Andererseits - sollen sie (bzgl Hauptsädte) lieber 2 wirklich fertig machen, als 6 halbfertig. Auch wenn es sehr schade ist, denn genug Zeit sollten sie haben - genug Geld auch!



Entweder es wird ein riesen Erfolg - oder ein riesen Flop. Meine Meinung zum Release des Spieles.


----------



## Skarbog (11. Juli 2008)

Besser so, als so ein Scheißspiel rauszubringen wie Funcom es getan hat.


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Juli 2008)

Klingt nicht so schön. Darf ich als Elfenspieler also nicht zu Beginn die Elfenfesten raiden? Zum Glück bleibt der Weiße Löwe dabei,einen sehr faden Geschmack hat man trotzdem. Macht an der Waage "WoW-WAR" ein Gramm mehr auf WoW-Seite . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Arthas Menethil (11. Juli 2008)

Naja, die Entwickler haben eingesehen das es nichts wird und versuchen nun noch vor WotLK ein bisschen Geld mit dem Hype reinzuspielen.


----------



## froost @ka ... (11. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Macht an der Waage "WoW-WAR" ein Gramm mehr auf WoW-Seite .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 jap -.-


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Juli 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Naja, die Entwickler haben eingesehen das es nichts wird und versuchen nun noch vor WotLK ein bisschen Geld mit dem Hype reinzuspielen.



So enttäuschend die Offenbarung auch war, zu denken dass das in irgend einer Weise mit dem Content-Recycling-Addon eines Spiels zu tun hat mit dem sie eh nie in direkte Konkurrenz treten wollten (ich betone: Nicht "nicht konnten", sondern "nicht wollten" in der Hinsicht waren sie von Anfang an realistischer als einige andere Entwicklerteams) zeugt von erheblichem Realitätsverlust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (11. Juli 2008)

Naja es steht ja wörtlich nur da das 4 Städte bei Release fehlen,was zwar ein derber Schlag ist, aber da es über die eigentlich nahezu NULL Informationen gab....da hatten wohl alle ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Des weiteren steht da: it is unknown NICHT sure.


“We tried,” Jacobs said, “we tried to see if we could make them better and we just couldn’t make them great. So we had a choice.
Do we put in some non-great careers just because they are iconic, <------1 Möglichkeit
or we cut them out and put them in post-launch if we can get them right<------2 Möglichkeit
or do we not put them in at all?”<------- 3 Möglichkeit

In the end, whether it’s the second or the third option is still unknown.
(Sie sind sich unsicher ob es Möglichkeit 2 oder 3 wird)

Ich lese es zumindest so.
 "Unperfekte" Klassen = kommen nicht rein. 
Falls sie "post-launch" aber fertig werden......wird etwas nachgereicht.  Die völlige Streichung sehe ich momentan noch nicht, zugegeben es klingt stark nach Streichung.....aber wenn sie sich SICHER wären, dann hätten sies auch gleich gesagt.

Wenn sie schon sagen: OK Leute Bei Release keine 6 Städte wir brauchen mehr Zeit, dann hätten sie auch gleich gesagt: We will cut these Charakters  und nicht it is unknown.


----------



## Vallar (11. Juli 2008)

das wird ja dann massig überfüllt sein in der T4 zone der menschen - chaos Oo weil wenn sich der endcontent nur da abspielt...vorallem muss man dann als elf, zwerg..whatever ja erstmal dahin latschen ^^ hmm schade..sehr schade..hatte mich so gefreut nachdem aoc "geloppt" ist...


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> das wird ja dann massig überfüllt sein in der T4 zone der menschen - chaos Oo weil wenn sich der endcontent nur da abspielt...vorallem muss man dann als elf, zwerg..whatever ja erstmal dahin latschen ^^ hmm schade..sehr schade..hatte mich so gefreut nachdem aoc "geloppt" ist...



Die werden das mit Sicherheit relativ schnell nach Release nachpatchen, da wird dann noch keiner im Endgame sein. Das mit den Klassen-Streichungen würd ich erst nochma abwarten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (11. Juli 2008)

VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORIE INC:

Blizzard zahlt große Summen von Schmiergeldern an gewisse Unternehmen damit diese ihre Spiele unfertig oder Verbuggt rausbringen... *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORIE INC:
> 
> Blizzard zahlt große Summen von Schmiergeldern an gewisse Unternehmen damit diese ihre Spiele unfertig oder Verbuggt rausbringen... *hust*
> 
> ...



Macht Sinn, sonst wäre längst ein besseres Spiel als WoW rausgekommen... Aber wie passen die "SIE" da mit rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (11. Juli 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> das wird ja dann massig überfüllt sein in der T4 zone der menschen - chaos Oo weil wenn sich der endcontent nur da abspielt...vorallem muss man dann als elf, zwerg..whatever ja erstmal dahin latschen ^^ hmm schade..sehr schade..hatte mich so gefreut nachdem aoc "geloppt" ist...



Ich denke mal das "dahin latschen" sollte nicht so schwer werden, vielleicht werden auch alle im Gebiet der Menschen spawnen z.B
also ein Riesen Mix - kann man gleich schauen wie viel die Server so aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne gute Idee wäre ja Menschen/Hochelfen in einem Gebiet spawnen zu lassen und Chaos/Dunkelelfen dann wäre das wenigstens gerecht.. zumindest Anfangs!


----------



## Moagim (11. Juli 2008)

@ Aldaric 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> das wird ja dann massig überfüllt sein in der T4 zone der menschen - chaos Oo weil wenn sich der endcontent nur da abspielt...vorallem muss man dann als elf, zwerg..whatever ja erstmal dahin latschen ^^ hmm schade..sehr schade..hatte mich so gefreut nachdem aoc "geloppt" ist...



Ohne zu merken hast du etwas positives geschrieben zur WAR.

das wird ja dann massig überfüllt sein in der T4 zone der menschen - chaos

ähm d.h. umso mehr zum kloppen im RvR..
Mehr kloppen heisst.
Schneller PvP quests fertig, größere schlachten, es wird "öfter" was los sein, einfach mehr PvP.


----------



## peebee (11. Juli 2008)

Aus der erhofften starken Konkurrenz für WoW entwickelt sich ein schlechter Witz. Was wird denn noch alles geändert oder gestrichen? Wenn es so weitergeht, bleibe ich lieber bei WoW, statt mich mit halbgarer Kost rumplagen zu müssen, wie es vielen anderen schon bei AoC passiert ist.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Aus der erhofften starken Konkurrenz für WoW entwickelt sich ein schlechter Witz. Was wird denn noch alles geändert oder gestrichen? Wenn es so weitergeht, bleibe ich lieber bei WoW, statt mich mit halbgarer Kost rumplagen zu müssen, wie es vielen anderen schon bei AoC passiert ist.



Du weißt doch gar net wie sich der Rest spielt du Plagegeist. Also kannst du dir mal sowas von keine Meinung bilden. Danke und Tschüss.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Aus der erhofften starken Konkurrenz für WoW entwickelt sich ein schlechter Witz. Was wird denn noch alles geändert oder gestrichen? Wenn es so weitergeht, bleibe ich lieber bei WoW, statt mich mit halbgarer Kost rumplagen zu müssen, wie es vielen anderen schon bei AoC passiert ist.


Ich bezweifle stark das du dich wirklich mit der Materie WAR beschäftigt hast. ich würde dir raten die Statements genau durchzulesen und auch die feinheiten herauszufiltern bevor du solche Aussagen triffst.

p.s @ Alderic Ich begrüße zwar deinen Einsatz für WAR , allerdings glaube ich es würde dem WAR-Forum nicht schaden wenn du deine aggressive Art etwas zurück schraubst


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juli 2008)

Naja ich muss sagen dass das ganze schon etwas an meinem Vertrauen zu WAR kratzt...
Dachte schon, dass sie das halten,was sie versprechen und jetzt streichen sie,statt dass sie einfach den Release verschieben.Da steckt sicher EA dahinter, sonst würden sie sicher noch warten.
Und dann auch noch die Unvermeidliche Stadt den anderen vorzuziehen...die finde ich eigentlich uninteressant,da wäre mir die richte Orkstadt lieber....

Naja mal sehen wie es sich weiterentwickelt


----------



## peebee (11. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch gar net wie sich der Rest spielt du Plagegeist. Also kannst du dir mal sowas von keine Meinung bilden. Danke und Tschüss.


Man nehme die Ingame-Videos, dazu die offiziellen Mitteilungen von Mythic und die Kommentare zhalreicher Beta-Spieler und vermische das ganze dann gründlich. Das Ergebnis vergleiche man dann mit dem, was ursprünglich mal angekündigt war. Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben wurde, man kann nicht einfach mal ein paar Klassen aus einem Spiel entfernen, ohne daß das balancing darunter extrem leiden würde. Also kommt das Spiel ohne Balancing raus oder es wird sich nochmals verspäten. Ähnliche Mutmaßungen gibt es auch im offiziellen WAR-Forum.


----------



## Skarbog (11. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Aus der erhofften starken Konkurrenz für WoW entwickelt sich ein schlechter Witz. Was wird denn noch alles geändert oder gestrichen? Wenn es so weitergeht, bleibe ich lieber bei WoW, statt mich mit halbgarer Kost rumplagen zu müssen, wie es vielen anderen schon bei AoC passiert ist.




Tust uns einen Gefallen? Wir sammeln für dein WOW Farmabo und du gehst uns nicht auf den Sack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja mal ein Widerspruch. Erst verschieben sie es sehr lange, damit alles so perfekt wird, dann nehmen sie lieber wieder Content raus um ja ein Release-Datum einzuhalten.

Wenn sie die Städte noch nicht fertig haben, sollen sie ein paar level-designer mehr einstellen. Mein Gott dann ists halt nur zu 95% fertig. So lang nichs total buggy ist, its alles ok.
Und die Klassen - einfach welche rausnehmen? Wenn die wie gesagt 'gut' aber nicht 'perfekt' sind kann ich damit leben wenn sies mit dem patch 'perfekt' machen. Aber nicht wenn sie's ganz rauslassen.

Ich werds mir nicht kaufen wenn da was fehlt - Ich mein das kanns irgentwo nicht sein, dass sie genug Zeit ham 50.000 andere features einzubauen aber dann Städte und Klassen rauslassen!
Wenn sie das so durchziehen geht ihenn nen Haufen Kunden verloren. Schätzungsweise mehr als sie an WotLK/sonstwo verlieren würden wenn sie das WAR release nochmal 3 Monate evrschieben.

Jetzt hat's so lang Zeit gehabt, sie haben solang getestet und immer gefaselt das alles Perfekt wird - schön wenn ale Einzelnen Bausteine Perfekt sind, aber wenn ein großteil davon fehlt ist das Gebäude (das Spiel) trotzdem nicht stabil.
Lieber ein paar etwas weniger gute Bausteine verwenden und das Gebäude (das Spiel) bei der nächsten Renovierung (Patch) nachbessern.

Das wär echt ein totaler Fall von Selfownage!

Wenns so bleibt sag ich ganz tschüss zu MMORPG's und bleib mit meinem Clan in Shooterszene.

gruß, Square.


----------



## Chiroc (11. Juli 2008)

Ich muss doch sagen, dass ich enttäuscht bin von Mythic. Aber ich denke, dass da EA hinter steckt, einfach damit es endlich raus kommt, vor ein paar Monaten hieß es dennoch, dass EA Mythic keinen Druck macht und dass sie WAR fertig bzw. so veröffentlichen, wie sie es sich vorstellen...ich hatte gehofft, dass sie nicht diesen Blizzard Weg gehen, aber da kann man nichts machen, aber den ganzen Leuten, die jetzt sagen, dass Blizzard das ja besser gemacht hat...Blizzard hat in WoW immernoch Sachen nicht eingebaut, die für das erscheinen angekündigt waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so viel scheint ja bei WAR nicht wegzufallen bzw. kommt nachträglich rein, ich denke immernoch, dass es ein großartiges Spiel wird und kann in gewisser Weise Mythic bzw. EA verstehen, dass sie das Spiel nicht schon wieder verschieben wollen und es bis Herbst rausbringen wollen.


----------



## Mymythos (11. Juli 2008)

> Das ist ja mal ein Widerspruch. Erst verschieben sie es sehr lange, damit alles so perfekt wird, dann nehmen sie lieber wieder Content raus um ja ein Release-Datum einzuhalten.
> 
> Wenn sie die Städte noch nicht fertig haben, sollen sie ein paar level-designer mehr einstellen. Mein Gott dann ists halt nur zu 95% fertig. So lang nichs total buggy ist, its alles ok.
> Und die Klassen - einfach welche rausnehmen? Wenn die wie gesagt 'gut' aber nicht 'perfekt' sind kann ich damit leben wenn sies mit dem patch 'perfekt' machen. Aber nicht wenn sie's ganz rauslassen.



seh ich auch so, hab große Erwartungen gehabt grade bei der langen Entwicklingszeit und bin durch die News doch sehr entäuscht. Meiner Meinung nach die falsche Entscheidung. Hätten sie es besser nochmal um ein Jahr verschieben sollen. Ich hätte nie gedacht das WaR floppen könnte nun bin ich mir da leider leider nicht mehr sicher aber immerhin gefällt mir AoC bis jetzt echt gut. Denn, it's not a bug - it's a feature.

Ich hätte auch lieber mit mehr Bugs als mit weniger Kontent gespielt.

Schade, das lässt die Glaubwürdigkeit der Ansagen anzweifeln. Auch wenns nun heisst "ja das wird noch nachgepacht", sorry aber wer einmal nicht hält was er verspicht dem glaubt man nicht. Es ist ja nicht so als wär das eine Kleinigkeit, ich finde 4 Raid-Städte und 4 Klassen ist, bezogen auf den verbleibenden Rest, mehr als die Hälfte. Finds einfach ziemlich entäuschend.


----------



## enc (11. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ihr peebee nicht so flamen solltet, denn er hat ja teilweise Recht ;-) (ich vertrete auch die Meinung, dass WAR ein geniales Spiel wird, doch wenn es sich so weiterentwickelt sehe ich tatsächlich schwarz).

Und ja hmm... Wenn man 4 Klassen entfernt... schadet dass dann nicht dem Balancing? Denn normalerweise wird ein solches Spiel ja so geplant, dass es gegen jede Klasse ein oder mehrere andere Klassen gibt. Werden allerdings 4 entfernt, so gibt es vllt gegen die eine Klasse 3 andere Klassen, gegen eine andere aber vllt nur 1 oder vllt sogar gar keine =/

Zu den Städten: Dadurch, dass so viele Städte entfernt werden, werden ja einige wichtige Endzonen, die ja angeblich die besten Schlachten liefern sollten, einfach nicht implementiert... Zudem werden die implementierten Städte als Kampfplätze hoffnungslos überfüllt sein. Und DAS bedeutet in einem Spiel wie WAR, das ja nicht nur hirnloses Draufgemetzel, sondern auch taktisch ist, dass die Taktiken mit so vielen SPielern evtl. nicht mehr funktionieren und somit auch hier nicht richtig gekämpft werden kann.

So far.

Robse


----------



## Stancer (11. Juli 2008)

Also mit den Hauptstädten ist schade.

Mit den Klassen hatten sie vor einiger Zeit mal was gesagt. Es gab nämlich mal ne Aussage, dass die keine der geplanten Klassen sicher ist. So sagte ein Entwickler, dass wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass eine Klasse sich nicht gut umsetzen lässt diese auch durchaus gestrichen werden können. Nur krass, dass es gleich 4 sind !


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. Juli 2008)

Derart heftige Streichungen zu diesem späten Zeitpunkt? das ist schon hart... sieht nach ziemlichen Termindruck aus.


----------



## Macaveli (11. Juli 2008)

heute ist doch der sterntaler bei giga mal sehn ob er dazu was sagt, bin echt gespannt


----------



## Moagim (11. Juli 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> heute ist doch der sterntaler bei giga mal sehn ob er dazu was sagt, bin echt gespannt



Würd mich wundern wenn das Live ist.  Das mit der Streichung ist ja erst seit kurzem raus.


----------



## Macaveli (11. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Würd mich wundern wenn das Live ist.  Das mit der Streichung ist ja erst kurz raus.


stimmt, wird wahrscheinlich nicht live sein aber sterntaler wusste das bestimmt auch schon etwas länger vielleicht erwähnt er was


----------



## Moagim (11. Juli 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> stimmt, wird wahrscheinlich nicht live sein aber sterntaler wusste das bestimmt auch schon etwas länger vielleicht erwähnt er was



Naja riskante Sache....

Das mit der Streichung kam ja vom "Chef" Sterntaler ist der "niedere Diener"^^
Glaube jetzt weniger das sie ihm erlaubten schon vor dem Chef auch nur irgendwas in der Richtung preis zu geben (könnte ja was durchsickern)



enc schrieb:


> Zu den Städten: Dadurch, dass so viele Städte entfernt werden, werden ja einige wichtige Endzonen, die ja angeblich die besten Schlachten liefern sollten, einfach nicht implementiert... Zudem werden die implementierten Städte als Kampfplätze hoffnungslos überfüllt sein. Und DAS bedeutet in einem Spiel wie WAR, das ja nicht nur hirnloses Draufgemetzel, sondern auch taktisch ist, dass die Taktiken mit so vielen SPielern evtl. nicht mehr funktionieren und somit auch hier nicht richtig gekämpft werden kann.



Das umgehen sie damit, das man 2 Kampagnen gewinnen muss um 1 Stadt angreifen zu können (siehe warhammeralliance.com)
Wird wohl so laufen das man die Imperiums/Chaos Kampagne gewinnen muß und derweil auch einen der anderen Konflikte "wahlweise".


----------



## Jaimewolf (11. Juli 2008)

Urgs, mir stösst diese Meldung auch bitter auf. Gleich vier 4 Hauptstädte weglassen und dazu vier Klassen, die schon auf eine andere Art vertreten sind...hm.

Dennoch, atmet tief durch und bleibt locker. Folgendes beschreibt nur meine persönliche, spekulative Sicht der Dinge.

Hinter Mythic steht nunmal der Geldgeber EA. Dass bedeutet bei dem gegenwärtigen Stand der Meldung, das EA nun den Erscheinungstermin nicht weiter herauszögern möchte, sprich Geld sehen will und ihnen anscheinend der Geduldsfaden gerissen ist. So wie es aussieht, muss Mythic mit einem knappen Personalbudget kalkulieren. Ich bitte euch, 6 gut entwickelte Hauptstädte zeitgleich, zu einem bestimmten, sogar noch verschobenen Erscheinungstermin ins Spiel zu implementieren lässt einfach nur den Schluß auf eine dünne Personaldecke zu. Daher kann nunmal nicht an allem gleichzeitig mit der selben Qualität oder Fortschritt gearbeitet werden. Das sieht man tagtäglich in so vielen Unternehmen. 

In Bezug auf die 4 fehlenden Klassen kann eine dünne Personaldecke dafür auch ausschlaggebend sein, muss es aber nicht, da Mythic nun wirklich gehobene Qualitätsansprüche an die Klassen und ihre Spielmechanik stellt und infolgedessen nicht bereit ist, diese 4 Klassen zu veröffentlichen.

Daraus ergeben sich nun drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Mythic und EA liefern die die fehlenden 4 Hauptstädte in kürzerer Zeit (bis zu 6 Monate) nach Erscheinen von Warhammer Online nach und arbeiten an den 4 fehlenden Klassen oder an einer neuen Konzeption weiter und implementieren sie viel später nach Release (6 - 18 Monate?) per Patch ins Spiel.

2. Es handelt sich um eine gewollte marketingtechnische Strategie EA's, welche beinhaltet, dass die fehlenden 4 Klassen (möglicherweise nur 2 Klassen, da sie auf 2 reduziert werden) und Hauptstädte erst mit dem ersten Add-On nachgeliefert werden, damit man sich weiterhin zahlender Kunden sicher ist. Die jetztige Aussage, dass der fehlende Spielinhalt nach Warhammer Erscheinen angeboten wird, ist nur eine beschwichtigende Aussage die die Hoffnung aufrecht erhalten soll, kurz nach Release werde der fehlende Content per Patch nachgereicht. So erhofft man sich dennoch viele Käufer zum Erscheinungstermin.

3. Mythic hat keine Ideen und Konzepte für die fehlenden 4 klassen (auch in Zukunft nicht). Deswegen werden sie dann mit der Zeit nach Release per Ankündigung teilweise oder komplett gestrichen. Lediglich die 4 Hauptstädte schaffen es dann in einen Patch oder in ein kostenpflichtiges Add-On nach Start des Warhammer Hauptspiels.

Ich persönlich hoffe, es wird sich nur Möglichkeit 1 als realistisch erweisen. Möglichkeit 2 wäre für mich persönlich gezielte Irreführung, arglistige Täuschung oder wie immer jeder dies von seinem Standpunkt aus auch betrachten mag. Möglichkeit 3 wäre etwas enttäuschend, aber kein Untergang der Zivilisation.


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. Juli 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Besser so, als so ein Scheißspiel rauszubringen wie Funcom es getan hat.



och bittee *augenroll*


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Urgs, mir stösst diese Meldung auch bitter auf. Gleich vier 4 Hauptstädte weglassen und dazu vier Klassen, die schon auf eine andere Art vertreten sind...hm.
> 
> Dennoch, atmet tief durch und bleibt locker. Folgendes beschreibt nur meine persönliche, spekulative Sicht der Dinge.
> 
> Hinter Mythic steht nunmal der Geldgeber EA. Dass bedeutet bei dem gegenwärtigen Stand der Meldung, das EA nun den Erscheinungstermin nicht weiter herauszögern möchte, sprich Geld sehen will und ihnen anscheinend der Geduldsfaden gerissen ist.




Glaub ich kaum , immerhin hat EA das geld um  nicht zwangsweise unbedignt auf ei nschnelles release von WAR zu pochen ... ich denke vielmehr das man vermeiden will das WAR alzugleichzeitig mit WoW WotLK herrauskommt...das würde bestimtm massiv den Verkauf shcmälern.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Glaub ich kaum , immerhin hat EA das geld um  nicht zwangsweise unbedignt auf ei nschnelles release von WAR zu pochen ... ich denke vielmehr das man vermeiden will das WAR alzugleichzeitig mit WoW WotLK herrauskommt...das würde bestimtm massiv den Verkauf shcmälern.



Nein EA drängt immer auf Release und Geld scheffeln. Deswegen sind viele ihrer Produkte Qualitativ weit unter dem Niveau, wo sie sein könnten. EA drängt. Mythic ist gezwungen.


----------



## Leoncore (11. Juli 2008)

Lol ich lese hier was von "Lieber so, als wenn die Sache buggy rauskommt". Ich würde es mal so formulieren: "Lieber das Game solange weiterentwickeln, bis auch der letzte geplante Content enthalten ist und zwar bugfrei." Und ach ja etwas zum Thema "nachpatchen": Den Patch mit den restlichen Sachen wird es definitiv geben, allerdings für 30 Euro mit der Aufschrift "Add On".


----------



## Mymythos (11. Juli 2008)

Ich Denke Mythic wurde zum Release gezwungen. Würde auch Sinn machen, deswegen auch die Namensänderung von EA Mythic wieder nur zu Mythic.

Ich denk mal EA hat Druck ausgeübt, Mythic hatte keine wahl und als Reaktion haben sie Flagge gezeigt und mit der Namensänderung deutlich gemacht das sie unabhängig sein wollen was sie leider nicht sind.

Unterm Strich denke ich geht es EA nur ums Geld hat wenig mit dem Wotlk Release zu tun. Ich mein War ist nu auch schon sehr lange in der Entwicklung irgendwann sagt jeder Publisher na wie siehts aus können wir mal ? - letztendlich verständlich nur Schade für das Spiel und die Spieler.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Mythic schon vorher bei der Konzeption fehler gemacht. Es hätten von Anfang an mehr Programmierer eingestellt werden sollen.

Alles in allem ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Leoncore (11. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hat sich Mythic auch nur umbenannt, damit EA keinen Imageschaden erleidet. So fällt überwiegend die Schuld auf Mythic und nicht auf EA.


----------



## Larandera (11. Juli 2008)

hm,ich würde es ok finden wenn der Release auf ~ Mai verschoben werden würde,um die städte fertig zu bringen und über die Klassen nachzudenken.


Find das sehr schade dass der Relase nun vill so ausehen wird...naja,hilft nur abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (11. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie schade was da mit WAR passiert. Ich denke das sie unbedingt noch WOTLK ihr Spiel Releasen wollen und es mit den ganzen Klassen und Hauptstädten in der Zeit nicht mehr geschafft hätten ( Glaube sowieso nicht mehr an einem Release in diesen Jahr ). Und mit WOTLK wird ja einiges in Sachen PVP gemacht in World of Warcraft. Und auch wenn Mythic sagt das ihnen egal ist was WOW macht und keine Konkurrenz dazu sein möchte, so schaut man aber dennoch was die Jungs aus Californien da machen.

Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre das Mythic EA sagte das sie es bis Herbst nicht schaffen und noch mehr Zeit bräuchten und EA dankend abgelehnt hat.

Ich denke einfach das Mythic es auch in diesen Jahr nicht schafft Warhammer zu releasen ! Für mich zeigt die Meldung das die Jungs noch lange nicht fertig sind mit Warhammer Online !


----------



## Domiel (11. Juli 2008)

oh schade.. es fängt schon an zu versagen obwohl es nicht mal draußen ist.. aber mal ehrlich leute.. VIER von SECHS ist gigantisch und einfach der todesstoß..
goodbye warhammer online..


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juli 2008)

ich finds sehr komisch das ich grade in solchen threads viele user sehe , die sich sonst nicht im im WAR-Forum rumtreiben. Ich interpretier das mal still für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (11. Juli 2008)

naja aber grad am anfang wenn es noch nicht so viele spieler sind sind, ist es vielleicht besser, weil wenn es nur einen zone gibt gehen alle in diese zone und dann ist da auch was los. sonst würde man immer in die zone gehen wo seine fraktion grad die überhand hat und so wäre es voll langweilig und vielleicht werden deshalb die stäte zwear noch nachgeliefert, aber nicht als pvpzone gemacht. das schlimme sind die klassen....

und ich denke release ist bestimmt noch dieses jahr. wenn sie noch über ein halbes jahr zeit hätten, hätten sie  diese mitteilung sicherlich nicht gemacht.. außerdem wollen sie das spiel bestimmt noch vor wotlk und moria bringen und halt auch noch das weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen. ich rechne so mit oktober.


----------



## mendiger (11. Juli 2008)

irgendwie weis ich immer noch nicht wie ich das jetzt einschätzen soll... eher gut oder schlecht? meine meinug dazu ändert sich ständig.


----------



## Thrawns (11. Juli 2008)

> "This has nothing to do with EA,&#8221; he said, pointing out that this was entirely a Mythic decision, and it isn&#8217;t a directive from the company which many MMO players feel has a dubious history in our genre. &#8220;they had zero input in this. This is not something we went to them with and said &#8216;hey guys, we need an extra few months&#8230;&#8217; and they said &#8216;no, you must ship on this day&#8217;. They don&#8217;t even know about it. It&#8217;s not a discussion we would have with them."



Und Sterntaler gleich bei GIGA ist eine Aufzeichnung von einem Zeitpunkt heute, als die Streichungen noch nicht bekannt waren.


Nachschub:
http://warhammervault.ign.com/fullstory.php?id=43085


----------



## Hühü1 (11. Juli 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> irgendwie weis ich immer noch nicht wie ich das jetzt einschätzen soll... eher gut oder schlecht? meine meinug dazu ändert sich ständig.



Naja wohl eher schlecht das es soweit gekommen ist.
Auch wenn naja es paar positive  sachen dabei gibt die allerdings hm nicht wirklich drüber hinweg trösten.


----------



## SilverI3lade (11. Juli 2008)

@sTeroType


Ist wahrscheinlich so weil nicht jeder der auf WAR wartet auch hier schreiben muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist sehr Ärgerlich, aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das die es schon noch auf die Reihe bringen.

WoW. HdRO sind auch nicht alle ohne Mängel gewesen und schaut sie heute an.
Iergendwann werde ich zu denen gehören, welche sagen " Damals als ich jung war gab es das noch nicht " :-)

Also warten wir ab, und geben WAR zumindest mal ein Jahr bevor wir uns drüber aufregen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich..ich denke, dass WAR sich vorgenommen hat ja nahezu "Perfekt" zu werden und deswegen rennen sie mangels "Skill" gegen die Wand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stubbi88 (11. Juli 2008)

wirklich ärgerlich.. aber ich denke auch das Mythic den Releasetermin verschieben will.. ich würde lieber heute als morgen mit WAR anfangen..
Das mit den 4 Städten ist ja nicht sooooo schlimm da diese schnell nachgepatcht werden können
Aber gleich 4 Klassen zu streichen ist , gerade für die Spieler die schon seit monaten wissen was sie spielen wollen, einfach schei**

aber das spiel ist noch nicht raus, mal abwarten was es draufhat wenns dann mal gespielt wird, da beschwerd sich keiner mehr.... hoffe ich mal^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (11. Juli 2008)

Ich gebe zu, Ich habe die Posts nicht alle gelesen.

Gibt es eigentlich ne erklärung WARUM 4 Städte gestriche wurden ?

Ich denke mal das die Stadte schon längst fertig sein müssten. Vlt ist es ein wenig laienhaft von mir,
SO schwierig kann es doch  nicht sein Städte zu Designen.  

Viel mehr sorgen macht mir das Mythic Punkbuster einsetzen möchte. Das würde ja bedeuten, das viele der
Bewegungen nicht auf dem "server" errechnent werden sondern auf den clienten. DAS wäre mal richtig böse.
von den zu erwartenden Punkbuster problemen mal garnicht zu reden. (FPS)


----------



## -Tyra- (11. Juli 2008)

Stubbi88 schrieb:


> ...aber ich denke auch das Mythic den Releasetermin verschieben will...



wenn sie so eine nachricht bringen glaube ich nicht das mythic den releasetermin verschieben will sonderen EA will das spiel draußen haben und kohle sehen

wenn sie 4klassen streichen und 4hauptstäde nicht zu release bringen dann heist das das der release auch nicht mehr fern ist


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich..ich denke, dass WAR sich vorgenommen hat ja nahezu "Perfekt" zu werden und deswegen rennen sie mangels "Skill" gegen die Wand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



skill kann man den jungs von Mythic sehr wohl nachsagen, schaut euch DAoC an, ein besseres RvR findest du im moment nicht, sie haben sich halt warscheinlich etwas mit ihrer eigenen erwartung des eingebrachten Content überhoben, 


und nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben:* Bisher sind weder die 4 Städte gestrichen worden, noch die Klassen, sie werden, nur bei Release nicht vorhanden sein. Die Städte kommen noch sicher, nur die 4 Klassen hängen in der schwebe.*


----------



## Malarki@buffed (11. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> skill kann man den jungs von Mythic sehr wohl nachsagen, schaut euch DAoC an, ein besseres RvR findest du im moment nicht, sie haben sich halt warscheinlich etwas mit ihrer eigenen erwartung des eingebrachten Content überhoben,
> 
> 
> und nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben:* Bisher sind weder die 4 Städte gestrichen worden, noch die Klassen, sie werden, nur bei Release nicht vorhanden sein. Die Städte kommen noch sicher, nur die 4 Klassen hängen in der schwebe.*



Du meinst eher die haben nicht damit gerechnet das es so geldgeile Unternehmen wie EA gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (11. Juli 2008)

So gings bei AoC auch los. Na prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Daviii (11. Juli 2008)

Mythic ist gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hatte mich schon so auf meinen Black Guard gefreut...

Na ja, hoffentlich gehts gut weiter, zum Beispiel damit, dass das Spiel erscheint...


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Du meinst eher die haben nicht damit gerechnet das es so geldgeile Unternehmen wie EA gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube nicht dass EA etwas damit zu tun hatte. Aber sicher können wir da wohl nur sein falls jemals nähere Informationen überdie Gründe die zu dieser Entscheidung geführt haben veröffentlicht werden. Die Sache mit den Städten KÖNNTE etwas damit zu tun haben dass der Releasetermin im Herbst gehalten werden soll. Aber die Entscheidung die Klassen (vorerst oder komplett) aus dem Spiel zu nehmen macht keinen Sinn wenn es einfach nur um Zeitmangel geht. Einige der Klassen waren recht früh bekannt was bedeutet dass sie lange in der Entwicklung waren. Meine Vermutung ist dass die Entwickler sich gedacht haben, dass Einheit XYZ so cool ist, dass sie die unbedingt im Spiel haben wollen, ihnen aber später nichts eingefallen ist um sie wirklich effektiv einzubinden.

Da hätte ich sehr gerne Infos von den Betatestern, die die gestrichenen Klassen schon anspielen konnten, aber dank NDA wird das ja erstmal nix. Fällt die aktuelle Closed-Beta Phase eigentlich auch noch unter die NDA, wenn die zur offenen Beta fällt? Sprich: Dürfen Betatester nach Anfang der OpenBeta über ihre Erfahrungen aus der Closed berichten? IMO spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Marketing.


----------



## peebee (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist immer wieder das gleiche, kaum äußert man ein kritisches Wort zu einem Spiel, daß nicht WoW heißt, schon ist man ein Fanboy. Spricht wirklich für einige, die hier unterwegs sind...

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, daß mit WAR endlich ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt, daß es in allen Bereichen mit WoW aufnehmen, nicht nur bessere Grafik, sondern ein besseres Spielgefühl, bessere Community etc. Allerdings ist die heutige Mitteilung zumindest für mich das vorläufige Aus von WAR, da muss jetzt schon sehr viel passieren, bevor ich mich auf das Spiel einlasse. Auch WoW ist bei weitem nicht perfekt auf die Welt gekommen, allerdings sind bis auf sehr wenige Dinge alle versprochenen Features relativ schnell eingebaut worden, elementare Dinge wie Balancing waren allerdings vom Start weg auf einem sehr hohem Niveau. Was jetzt aber durch die Streichung der Klassen bei WAR gemacht wird, dürfte jedes Balancing im Spiel vernichten, es haben ja schon genügend hier geschrieben. Allerdings sehe ich die Schuld niht auf Seiten von EA, Mythic wird sich schlicht und einfach übernommen haben. Der Releasetermin ist ja schon mehrfach verschoben worden, auch das Einstampfen der ersten Beta spricht für sich. Sollte kein Wunder geschehen, wird WAR höchstwahrscheinlich nach sehr kurzer Zeit sang- und klanglos in der Versenkung verschwinden, was ich sehr bedauern würde.


----------



## Camillo70 (11. Juli 2008)

ICH KRIEG DIE EUPHORIE SO EIN SCHEI? EY ICH FICK DIE WAND TOT DAS IST DER GRÖ?TE SCHEI? DER WELT

ich wollte KOTBS spielen was soll das alle träume put! ich heule mich ins Hemd hier ich dachte W-A.R wird ein richtiger Knaller aber jetzt dießer scheiss??


----------



## beLow (11. Juli 2008)

wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab sinds zum start nun immernoch 20 klassen und damit mehr als in wow und in wow hat sich damals auch keiner aufgeregt dasss es "nur" 9 klassen gibt


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Juli 2008)

beLow schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab sinds zum start nun immernoch 20 klassen und damit mehr als in wow und in wow hat sich damals auch keiner aufgeregt dasss es "nur" 9 klassen gibt



Jo aber bei WAR wird dann gleich vom Untergang gesprochen. Vor allem ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden WoW-Anhänger.


----------



## HEOb (11. Juli 2008)

Warten wir mal lieber ab !

Mir kommts eher wie ne Tatik vor..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sie damit bezwecken wollen, weiss ich net ...^^ aber wir werden es sicherlich mit der Zeit sehen.


----------



## mendiger (11. Juli 2008)

sterntaler is ja bei gigagames in der sendung grade und ich habe mal im forum gefragt, ob das stimmt und hoffe sterntaler aüßert sich gleich dazu!!!


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Juli 2008)

beLow schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab sinds zum start nun immernoch 20 klassen und damit mehr als in wow und in wow hat sich damals auch keiner aufgeregt dasss es "nur" 9 klassen gibt



Bei WoW waren AFAIR (hab mich damals nicht wirklich dafür interessiert) auch nie mehr als 9 Klassen angekündigt. Die Leute regen sich doch nicht darüber auf, dass es zu wenige Klassen gibt, sondern darüber dass Klassen gestrichen wurden die einige von ihnen sich schon für später ausgesucht hatten und toll fanden. Und das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Nevad (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finde dass wird viel zu überbewertet mit den Klassen,der Wegfall der Hauptstädte ist natürlich scheiße,aber die Klassen sind verkraftbar. Es sind immernoch 18 Klassen verfügbar,falls die weggefallenen nicht doch noch reingebracht werden.Durch die Hauptstädte geht zwar viel Content verloren,aber im Endeffekt machts den gleichen Spaß wie BGs. Und das was ich grade bei Giga sehe,entzückt mich^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juli 2008)

@peebee
Gegen kritische Worte hat keiner was, nur merkt man bei dir das du dich nicht informiert hast. Inwiefern beeinflussen die etwaigen Klassenstreichungen so großartig das RvR? ist ja nicht so das der Hammerträger der einzige DD  auf Seiten der Ordnung ist. Sicher wird man merken das was fehlt aber nicht in dem Sinne das es eine Schlacht schon von vorne rein zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Juli 2008)

Es werden demnach 2 Tanks, jewils für eine 1 Seite, und 2 Melee-DD's, jeweils für 1 Seite, woraus man schließen kann das das Balancing nicht verloren geht.....


----------



## Ekkiman (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist doch immer wieder schön zu lesen, wenn sich in solchen Threads die Günther Netzers der Computerspieleindustrie zu Wort melden. Nur das Günther Netzer wirklich mal Fussball gespielt hat, während die meisten hier vermutlich nichtmal einen Kreis in QBasic programmieren können und im Laden für 50 Cent Dauerlutscher kaufen wollen, obwohl sie nur 20 Cent haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@geldgeiles EA

Ja hallo? Spinn ich denn? Jeder Entwickler und Publisher möchte Kohle mit euch verdienen. Die Zeiten wo 3 verpickelte Computergenies in der Garage ihrer Eltern Pong programmierten und es dann in der Nachbarschaft verteilten sind nunmal vorbei. Publisher und Entwickler wollen Kohle sehen. Und je mehr ihr ihnen für den ganzen Scheiss in den Rachen schmeisst und obendrein noch ein überteuertes T-Shirt kauft desto besser. 
Irgendwann nimmt jeder Publisher nunmal den Taschenrechner in die Hand und fängt an zu rechnen. Und bei einer Gewinnspanne von etwa 3-4% hat man sich bei EA vielleicht überlegt das es ziemlich kacke wäre erst 2026 Geld mit dem Scheiss zu verdienen.

@Mythic und seine Programmierer

Woher weiss hier eigentlich jemand wieviele Programmierer bei Mythic arbeiten? Schreibt hier wer aus der Personalabteilung?

@War und warum

Ich denke es wird so gelaufen sein wie bei vielen ehrgeizigen Projekten für den Onlinemarkt. Ein Team setzt sich zusammen, jeder hat kreative Ideen, man sucht sich einen Publisher, die Milesones werden gesetzt und dann fängt man an zu programmieren auf seinem 20.000 EUR Computer. Irgendwann ist man fertig und dann fällt einem plötzlich ein das es vermutlich ziemlich wenige 15-jährige auf der Welt gibt die einen 20.000 EUR-PC zu Hause stehen haben. Und bis sie sich das ganze von ihren 3 EUR-Taschengeld die Woche zusammengespart haben, könnte es ja passieren, dass sie auf einmal entdecken das neben dem Bildschirm eine Wand, neben der Wand ein Zimmer, in dem Zimmer eine Tür und hinter der Tür eine neue Welt wartet. Also fängt man nun wieder an den ganzen Scheiss so einzustampfen das auch der Aldi-PC mehr als eine teure Slideshow präsentieren kann. Leider kommt in dem Moment aber der Herr Publisher durch die Tür, der ein wenig sauer ist. Denn leider kann er seinen 15-jährigen Kids die 3 EUR Taschengeld nicht mehr bezahlen, weil all sein Geld in dem scheiss PC und dem Programmierer selbst steckt. Also wird eine Dealine gesetzt, das Team trifft sich wieder und dann wird alles gestrichen was bis zu dieser Deadline nicht mehr machbar ist. 
Und wo wir jetzt beim geldgeilen EA sind, schließt sich hier der Kreis. Denn ich freue mich schon darauf die Städte einzeln als Boosterpack für jeweils 15 EUR erwerben zu dürfen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2008)

Das balancing is auch net so des problem

Es geht einfach darum das sich manchen leute ( darunter auch ich ) sich auf bst Charakter gefreut haben und sie auch zu 100% spielen wollten.
Dieses ganze "Erst gackern und dann nicht legen" gescheisse wird nun mit WAR weitergeführt.


----------



## Ferox21 (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich sag es mal so:

Mit nur 2 Hauptstädten könnte ich sehr gut leben solange sie nur gut sind. Zwar finde ich die Streichung sehr ärgerlich, aber es war ja leider zu erwarten, da man von den 4 entsprechenden Städten bisher noch keinen Screenshot gesehen hat. Und da die Städe ja definitiv irgendwann kommen werden, ist es auch egal, da man sich bis dahin mit den anderen 2 Staädten austoben kann

Um Längen schlimmer sieht es aber mit den fehlenden 4 Klasen aus. Gerade ich hatte mich in meiner Rollenspiel-Gilde auf einen Ritter des Sonnenordens festgelegt und durch die jetzige Ankündigung ist das praktisch hinfällg. Und ich bin nicht so illusorisch, dass ich mir erhoffe, die Klasse 1 Jahr nach Release zu erhalten - in dem Fall ist es dann leider wohl "gestrichen ist gestrichen". 

Argh, am liebsten würde ich bei dem Chef von Aythic und bei dem Team persönlich auf der Matte stehen und fragen, wieso sie diese 4 Klassen gestrichen haben! Und auch wenn ich damit wohl alleine stehe und mich disqualifizieren - lieber hätte ich den Sonneritter zu 70% verbuggt und allen anderen KJlassen total unterlegen gespielt als gar nicht...

*ok, calm down Ferox...*

Nun ja, ich denke nicht, dass dieses Statement Warhammer Online gut tun dürfte. Immerhin kann man den Mut bewundern, dass ganze noch so früh vorm Release zu verkünden, wo es doch definitiv einige zehtausende Käufer kosten wird. Und wenn nicht bald die NDA fällt und dabei einige wirklich positive Berichte herumkommen wird sich die negative Presse nur verstärken und dann sehe ich leider doch ein zweites Tabula Rasa oder gar Vanguard auf uns zukommen...

PS:
Und ich glaube jetzt auch nicht mehr, dass die Änderung von EA Mythic zurück zu Mythic Entertainment so zufällig zu diesen "Neuigkeiten" passiert ist...


----------



## Camillo70 (12. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist das Balancing das Problem stellt euch vor das Rassen szenarioe Chaos-Imperium
(ja ich weiss das man als HE und Dwarf auch da mitkämpfen kann aber zu 90% sind es immernoch Imperium und chaos)
die chaosleute haben 4 klassen und Imperium 3 ist gleich win for chaos denkt mal nach Leute...


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Jo aber bei WAR wird dann gleich vom Untergang gesprochen. Vor allem ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden WoW-Anhänger.



Es geht ja weniger um die Klassen und mehr um die fehlenden Gebiete. Das tut ja am meisten weh,wenn man vorher gesagt bekommt,dass man sich auf 3 Kriegsschauplätzen aufhalten kann. Gerade als Elfenspieler wollte ich andere Elfen auf Ulthuan bekämpfen und nicht gegen das Chaos bzw. das Imperium antreten. Ich hätte genauso gemeckert,wenn es bei WoW vor Release geheißen hätte,dass plötzlich die Gebiete der Verlassenen rausfallen und sie bei den Tauren starten.

So sehr ich WAR gegen unberechtigte Kritik verteidige,so muss ich diesmal vielen Kritikern zustimmen.1-2 Klassen zu streichen,wäre noch verträglich gewesen und auch ein Gebiet rauszunehmen,aber gleich 4 Klassen und 2 der 3 Kriegsschauplätze rauszunehmen ist einfach happig und stößt einem übel auf.


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Balancing das Problem stellt euch vor das Rassen szenarioe Chaos-Imperium
> (ja ich weiss das man als HE und Dwarf auch da mitkämpfen kann aber zu 90% sind es immernoch Imperium und chaos)
> die chaosleute haben 4 klassen und Imperium 3 ist gleich win for chaos denkt mal nach Leute...



Jemals ein RvR-Video aus dem Lowlvl-Bereich gesehen?Da ist alles vorhanden,von grün bis hautfarben..


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Balancing das Problem stellt euch vor das Rassen szenarioe Chaos-Imperium
> (ja ich weiss das man als HE und Dwarf auch da mitkämpfen kann aber zu 90% sind es immernoch Imperium und chaos)
> die chaosleute haben 4 klassen und Imperium 3 ist gleich win for chaos denkt mal nach Leute...



Das gleiche hast du im umgekehrten Verhältnis aber auch bei den Elfen, da fehlt den DE der Tank und die HE haben alle Archetypen.

Im untersten Tier kann das natürlich schon ein Problem sein (muss aber nicht), die ersten paar Level wird wohl kaum die Mehrheit die Zone wechseln. 
Kennt man ja, erstmal mit dem Charakter vertraut machen und schwupp ist man fast schon in einem anderen Level Bereich.


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

Ne frage, es hieß doch das man 2 von 3 Kampagnen gewinnen muss. Also im Prinzip bis zu den Toren der (nicht vorhandenen) Hauptstädte kämpfen muss. Oder nicht?

Also wo geht denn da 2 von 3 Gebieten verloren?

Die beiden Gebiete bleiben von der Wichtigkeit, so essentiel wie eh und je. Blos die Städte fehlen. 

Und hoffe das die Städte und Klassen, möglichst schnell nachgereicht werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (12. Juli 2008)

ich frag mich echt was der mist soll, die zwerge waren schon seit anfang an in der beta dabei und jetzt streicht man einfach mal ne klasse ???anstatt die schon vorhanden klassen spielbar zu machen, haut man einfach mit dem weißen löwen ne unfertige drauf...
genau das selbe mit den hauptstädten
also ich bezeichne mich ja selbst als "WAR - Fan " aber dazu fällt mir gar nix mehr ein


----------



## Violator1 (12. Juli 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Besser so, als so ein Scheißspiel rauszubringen wie Funcom es getan hat.



Da hast du recht!  War ist auch kein tolles spiel, War ist nur zum draufschei*** da.


----------



## Violator1 (12. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Aus der erhofften starken Konkurrenz für WoW entwickelt sich ein schlechter Witz. Was wird denn noch alles geändert oder gestrichen? Wenn es so weitergeht, bleibe ich lieber bei WoW, statt mich mit halbgarer Kost rumplagen zu müssen, wie es vielen anderen schon bei AoC passiert ist.



War ist von anfangan keine Konkurrenz für WOW!

WoW ist schon Elite gegen das kleine Noobi Spiel War, War ist für mich das schlechteste Online Game überhaupt.


Wer WAR zock ist ein Noob, muss mal gesagt werden


----------



## Sin (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht!  War ist auch kein tolles spiel, War ist nur zum draufschei*** da.



Wie war nochmal der Signaturspruch von einem hier?
Violator has been violated to join the banned member group?


----------



## Violator1 (12. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> VERSCHWÖRUNGSTHEORIE INC:
> 
> Blizzard zahlt große Summen von Schmiergeldern an gewisse Unternehmen damit diese ihre Spiele unfertig oder Verbuggt rausbringen... *hust*
> 
> ...



Verbreite keine Gerüchte, nur weil du es nicht einsehen kannst das "Blizzard" Besser ist als der scheiß "EA Mythik" und "GOA" 

War ist einfach kinderkacke


----------



## jabor (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Verbreite keine Gerüchte, nur weil du es nicht einsehen kannst das "Blizzard" Besser ist als der scheiß "EA Mythik" und "GOA"
> 
> War ist einfach kinderkacke


zam wird sich sicher freuen, dass du wieder da bist! ich hoffe es gibt wieder so nen tollen spruch zu deinem bann


----------



## Malarki@buffed (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Verbreite keine Gerüchte, nur weil du es nicht einsehen kannst das "Blizzard" Besser ist als der scheiß "EA Mythik" und "GOA"
> 
> War ist einfach kinderkacke



Wie lange warst du denn nicht mehr hier?
Wohl genauso lange wie du nicht mehr inner Schule warst.. verschon uns man.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Yo, der Spruch kommt dann bei einigen erstmal wieder in die Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon allein wegen solchen durch und durch bessessenen WoW-Freaks hab ich das Spiel nach kurzer Zeit das zeitliche segnen lassen.


----------



## klkraetz (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich verstehe diverse Sachen die hier gesagt werden nicht mehr. Besonders der Bezug aufs Balancing das dadurch nicht leiden soll, macht mich stutzig. Im letzten Threath den ich gelesen habe, wurde mir klar wie wichtig jede Klasse der jeweiligen Kultur ist. Wenn jetzt aber bei zwei Rassen die Tanks fehlen und bei 2 weiteren Rassen die Meele DD´s, seh ich doch ein ernstes Problem. 

Ich geb mal ein Zitat aus dem "berühmten" Blackstorm666 Thrath von Vermillion_von_Baelgun zum besten:



> in Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning gibt es 4 Archetypen (Klassentypen), den Tank (um den es hier geht), den MeleeDD (Nahkämpfer), den RangeDD (Fernkämpfer), und den Heiler. Diese 4 Typen werden für das fertige Spiel so gebalanced das man um erfolgreich zu sein Gruppenspiel betreiben muss, denn es wird immer eine Klasse geben gegen die man selbst mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken gewinnt (ja ich weiß ich drücke das ein bissl drastisch aus ^^), und eine Klasse die einen selbst Blind schlagen könnte, gegen die 3. hat man halt so 50:50 Chancen je nach dem wer der bessere Spieler ist.
> 
> Daraus ergibt sich folgendes Bild:
> 
> ...




Dies Bezog sich zwar hauptsächlich auf das 1on1, das in WaR eine sehr niedrige Rolle spielen wird, aber auch dadurch werden die einzelnen Klassen im Gruppen PvP sehr wichtig.  Dadurch wird das Balance meiner Meinung nach sicher geschädigt. 
Ich beziehe mich im allgemeinen auf etwas was ich mal gelesen habe über WaR, was ich nicht mehr zitieren kann. Es ging darum jede Rasse im Konflikt mit einer anderen Rasse steht. Dies soll auch am Anfang zu spüren sein. Das stell ich mir im Grunde so vor, das ich als Anhänger des Imperiums zu erst gegen das Chaos kämpfen werde. Wenn dann natürlich bei einer der jeweiligen Fraktion eine Klasse fehlt, ist das Balancing so gut wie unmöglich. 
Wenn nun bei beiden Gegenüberstehenden Fraktionen der Tank fehlt, werden die Kämpfe, die im Gegensatz zu WoW viel taktischer ausfallen sollen, zu purem Haudrauff PvP, was man in WoW schon ewig hat. 

Bevor jetzt wieder Sprüche wie "WoW Kiddy" , "Wenn du keine Ahnung hast einfach mal... " oder so was in der Art kommen, würde ich gerne dazu schon im Vorfeld etwas dazu sagen.
Ich spiele WoW und wünsche mir seid langem ein Spiel was besser ist, aber weder HdRO noch AoC konnten mich überzeugen. Nun ruhte meine Hoffnung auf WaR doch auch diese ist nun merklich geschrumpft. Ich werde mir nun nicht mehr wie geplant das Spiel zum Release kaufen, sondern erst die Foren beobachten was die Kunden von WaR halten. Wenn möglich werde ich mir ein Trial besorgen aber ich vermute jetzt schon das es verlorenen Zeit ist.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein "Danke EA für ein unfertiges Spiel mehr!"

MfG


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

> Und zum Abschluss noch ein "Danke EA für ein unfertiges Spiel mehr!"


Immernoch ist Mythic für das Spiel verantwortlich..EA bringt das Geld auf.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Eratur schrieb:


> Ne frage, es hieß doch das man 2 von 3 Kampagnen gewinnen muss. Also im Prinzip bis zu den Toren der (nicht vorhandenen) Hauptstädte kämpfen muss. Oder nicht?
> 
> Also wo geht denn da 2 von 3 Gebieten verloren?
> 
> ...



Was einem dabei so sauer aufstößt ist, dass diese "2 Kampagnen gewinnen für einen Stadtangriff" eine Notlösung darstellt (Ok sie müssen es so machen, sonst gibts wirklich nur einen Konflikt nicht drei)
Man steht bei einem Sieg vor "verschlossener Tür", das ärgert die Leute. Wir wissen einfach nicht wie lange man braucht um mit 40 auch alle Zonen halten zu können.
Falls unsere "Level Zeit" ausreicht um die Städte, bzw wenigstens zwei Städte fertig zu bekommen, ist das nicht mehr so tragisch.

Die Städte scheinen ja bereits zum Großteil fertig zu sein, lediglich sind sie noch nicht so "Voll" wie die jetzt verfügbaren. (Das steht im Interview, wenn man es mal ganz durchliest sieht man es)
Die anderen 4 sind "halbfertig" und nicht "gar nicht vorhanden".....das wäre dann nämlich wirklich ein Grund zum Jammern. 4 komplette Städte entwerfen, das wäre nicht zügig machbar.

Man soll ja bereits mit niedrigem Level in eine Stadt gelangen können, darum sagen sie das auch jetzt. Man kann nicht als "kleiner" in alle Städte gelangen.
Wie das ganze dann aussieht wenn man "groß" ist......dann kann es ja fertig sein. Sie können einfach den Teil nicht einhalten das "kleine" schon ihre Städte betreten können. (Was zweifelsohne kein Grund zur Freude ist)




klkraetz schrieb:


> Dies Bezog sich zwar hauptsächlich auf das 1on1, das in WaR eine sehr niedrige Rolle spielen wird, aber auch dadurch werden die einzelnen Klassen im Gruppen PvP sehr wichtig.  Dadurch wird das Balance meiner Meinung nach sicher geschädigt.
> Ich beziehe mich im allgemeinen auf etwas was ich mal gelesen habe über WaR, was ich nicht mehr zitieren kann. Es ging darum jede Rasse im Konflikt mit einer anderen Rasse steht. Dies soll auch am Anfang zu spüren sein. Das stell ich mir im Grunde so vor, das ich als Anhänger des Imperiums zu erst gegen das Chaos kämpfen werde. Wenn dann natürlich bei einer der jeweiligen Fraktion eine Klasse fehlt, ist das Balancing so gut wie unmöglich.
> Wenn nun bei beiden Gegenüberstehenden Fraktionen der Tank fehlt, werden die Kämpfe, die im Gegensatz zu WoW viel taktischer ausfallen sollen, zu purem Haudrauff PvP, was man in WoW schon ewig hat.



Indirekt stimmt das schon, wenn Spieler die NUR diesen einen Tank oder NUR diese *Klasse einsetzen* spielen wollten, deswegen auf etwas völlig anders umsteigen, dann würde da was kippen.
Nur können wir nicht sagen:
Bei Datum X hätten soundsoviele Tank gespielt, soundsoviele DD etc.... nun ist es so: etc...
Wir wissen nicht welche Klasse welche Anhängerschafft hat/gehabt hätte (ist ja noch nicht sicher ob sie ganz raus sind)

Nehmen wir an es gab 1000 Ritter die jetzt bei Release nicht Ritter spielen dürfen.
Entweder steigen diese auf einen anderen Typ um oder sie spielen einen anderen Tank, oder sie spielen gar nicht (Die letzte Gruppe dürfte den kleinsten Teil ausmachen)
Das System an sich ändert sich nicht, die Verteilung möglicherweise.

Die Situation das dir im RvR eine Klasse momentan fehlt hättest du auch wenn der Ritter sofort beim Release drin wäre. Es ist nicht immer das zur Hand was man gerne hätte.
Das einzige akute Problem ist das T1, sehr unwahrscheinlich das die "fehlenden" Klassen dort schon ausreichend durch die "anderen" Völker ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## jabor (12. Juli 2008)

tja wenn wir pech haben, ist das der anfang vom ende...  jetzt werden die zweiflerstimmen erst so richtig laut und mythic laufen die spieler weg... ich bin auch ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich meine CE storniere


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

> ich bin auch ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich meine CE storniere


Bis zum Endlevel sollen ein paar Monate leveln vergehen,was willst du dann schon mit allen Hauptstädten,wenn du sie eh nicht überfallen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (12. Juli 2008)

Ich denke ma die werden sich dann auf die Zwei Hauptstädte fixieren und erst mit der Zeit immer wieder 2 neue rausbringen.
So das es spielbar bleibt.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

tja und giga hat schon vorher aufgenommen und deshalb konnte sterntaler sich heute nicht dazu aüßern. ABER DAS HÄTTE ER BESTIMMT EH NICHT GETAN. aber alles was sie sonst gezeigt haben deutet darauf hin das sie nicht drin sind.


----------



## Timää92 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
also ich finde das natürlich auch alles nicht so gut, dass das erstmal verschoben/gestrichen wurde, aber könnte es nicht auch sein, dass die Klassen gestrichen wurden, grade da durch sie das Spiel unbalanced ist!? Ich habe das Interview nicht ganz gelesen, da bin ich ehrlich, aber wäre das nicht eine Möglichkeit? 

Zu den Hauptstädten ist zu sagen, dass mich das nicht großartig stört, da ich mal irgentwo gelesen habe, dass es sowieso 3-4 Monate dauert, bis es überhaupt bis zu einer Städteübernahme kommen kann. Also wo ist das Problem? In diesen 3-4 Monaten können die Städte doch schon nachgeliefert sein. Ich denke, dass man das alles noch nicht so tragisch nehmen sollte, da ja noch alles gut werden kann. Ich bin immernoch für abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne noch eine gute Nacht


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

@klkraetz
Ist schon so weit richtig, das die balance möglicherweise ins Schwanken kommt, aber viele werden als Orks im Chaos-Gebiet zocken und andersherum. Es wird sich alles ausgleichen, da viele in gruppen leveln werden und sich so sowieso ein Mischmasch ergibt.
Zu den Haudrauf-Kämpfen, also wenn ich mal erlich bin sieht es auch so aus, jeder rennt durch die Gegend und sucht sich sein Opfer (beim tank, der Melee DPS), ab und an verirrt sich mal ein einzelner n ner großen Gruppe und wird vrnichtet, aber ansonsten sieht es nicht allzu sehr nacht Taktik aus so wie ich sie mir vorstelle.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal der Signaturspruch von einem hier?
> Violator has been violated to join the banned member group?


Ich hab den Satz leider mit einem neuen Spruch von Zam ersetzt. Hät ich gewusst das ich die WoW-Potenz in Person (Violator) wieder sehe hät ich den Spruch da gelassen. Es wär mir übrigens ein inneres Champangerbad Violator selbst zu den banned Members zu verschieben^^

p.s @ Violator *piep**piep* Haste das gehört? Deine Uhr hat gepiept. Ritalin und Elektroschocktherapie sind fällig und damit du da nicht so alleine bist bekommst du von mir nen sprechenden Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2008)

Violator hat nen Permban gekriegt. Nur so zur Info.


----------



## Shaeln (12. Juli 2008)

Weiß gerade nicht was ihr alle mit Taktik meint?! Es ist einfach enttäuschend im Vorfeld großartig nen Fass aufzumachen was man alles machen will und wo man besser ist und das alles perfekt ist und bei den einfachsten Sachen wie Klassen und Städte macht man bereits im Vorfeld Abstriche und gibt zu das man nicht in der Lage ist sie zu implementieren. Und gerade Klassen wegzulassen wo sich User bereits seid Monaten Gedanken mit ihren Gilden darüber machen wie wer heißt, welche Klasse er spielt usw ist nicht gerade das was einen erfolgreichen Launch verspricht. Und das mit den Städten ist auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar für mich. Alleine vom RP her gesehen hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können das Undercity in WOW nicht fertig ist und die Untoten bei den Kühen in Kalimdor starten sollen. Es riecht im Moment leider danach das WAR sich in die Riege der unfertigen Veröffentlichungen einreiht.

Und ja ich bin ein <WOW Fan Boy>. Aber ich stehe der Sache trotzdem skeptisch gegenüber. Denn wenn WAR nicht das hält was es verspricht dann brauch Blizz bei WotLK auch nicht gleich Vollgas geben und kann nach und nach alles per Content Patch nachreichen und so die geplanten Veränderungen hinauszögern.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

Shealin es wurde immer gesagt das sich im Moment das Spiel in der Beta befindet und sich alles ändern kann. Klar galten diese Sachen in der Community mehr oder weniger als feste Bestandteile. Bestandteile die WAR ausmachen werden fehlen dennoch nicht. Was Blizzard mit WOTLK macht ist mir relativ Würstchen, zum PvP von WAR bietet es da keine Konkurrenz, zumal WAR gar kein Konkurrent sein möchte sondern nur auch seine Spieler finden will.
Meines Erachtens bringt Blizzard mit WOTLK sowieso nichts Bahnbrechendes, sie versuchen jediglich WoW noch mehr an die Allgemeinheit anzupassen und verleugnet damit immer mehr seine PvE-Herkunft, ich mein jetzt brauch man nicht mal mehr eigene Skills im BG , da man ja auch Raketen mit nem Flieger schießen kann -.-

edit@ unter mir  : /sign WoW soll raus aus den WAR-Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (12. Juli 2008)

Ich denke sie nehmen die Sachen ja grade raus, weil sie nicht fertig sind. Sie wissen das selbst und ich finde das spricht auch für die Entwickler den Mut zu haben mit solchen News rauszugehen und nicht erst beim erscheinen des Spiels. Lieber so als nachher, den dann ist der Frust doppelt groß. So haben Gilden und co. Zeit sich drauf einzustellen. Außerdem wurde ja bereits mehrfach gesagt das die Klassen nicht ganz rausfallen, momentan nur nciht klar ist was mit ihnen in der Zukunft geschehen wird.

Edit: Btw ist es wohl den meisten hier egal was mit WoW passiert und was es da tolles geben wird, der ewige Vergleich nervt einfach :/


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Juli 2008)

Ich halte es für unrealistisch, dass nach 3-4 monaten neue Städte implementiert werden, neue Klassen schon gar nicht. Die ersten Monate brauchen MMORPGS gewöhnlich um die teschnischen Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen, war selbst beim großen WoW nicht anders. Parallel dazu mit leichter Verzögerung werden inhaltliche Dinge in Ordnung gebracht, also Bugs/Exploits gefixt und dringende (aber nur dringende) Balance-Änderungen vorgenommen.

Wenn dann alles halbwegs läuft wies soll und das Spiel sich langsam "Release-Status" nähert also ca ein halbes jahr nach dem Erscheinen werden auch die ersten neuen Inhalte eintrudeln. Ich denke man sollte sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass WAR von Werk aus perfekt funktioniert und die Entwickler vom ersten Tag an die Zeit haben neue Zonen zu designen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wenn dann alles halbwegs läuft wies soll und das Spiel sich langsam "Release-Status" nähert also ca ein halbes jahr nach dem Erscheinen werden auch die ersten neuen Inhalte eintrudeln. Ich denke man sollte sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass WAR von Werk aus perfekt funktioniert und die Entwickler vom ersten Tag an die Zeit haben neue Zonen zu designen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neu sind die Städte ja nicht. Sie sind ja fertig aber lediglich "leer" . Da muss man halt mit der Inhaltskeule drüber, aber du hast recht. In den ersten Wochen/Monaten hat man meist erstmal anderes zu tun, als Content nachzuschieben.


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unrealistisch, dass nach 3-4 monaten neue Städte implementiert werden, neue Klassen schon gar nicht. Die ersten Monate brauchen MMORPGS gewöhnlich um die teschnischen Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen, war selbst beim großen WoW nicht anders. Parallel dazu mit leichter Verzögerung werden inhaltliche Dinge in Ordnung gebracht, also Bugs/Exploits gefixt und dringende (aber nur dringende) Balance-Änderungen vorgenommen.
> 
> Wenn dann alles halbwegs läuft wies soll und das Spiel sich langsam "Release-Status" nähert also ca ein halbes jahr nach dem Erscheinen werden auch die ersten neuen Inhalte eintrudeln. Ich denke man sollte sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass WAR von Werk aus perfekt funktioniert und die Entwickler vom ersten Tag an die Zeit haben neue Zonen zu designen
> 
> ...



ah ich glaube das team ist recht groß und nicht alle müssen an bug´s/exploits arbeiten.
Die sind ja in gruppen aufgeteilt mit verschiedenen aufgaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es schade, dass es die Entwickler heutzutage nicht mehr hinbekommen, MMORPG's ordentlich zu releasen. 

Angefangen mit Vanguard, AoC und nun auch WaR. Es wird ein unglaublich großer Hype entfacht, Schlagwörter wie "great, unique, a new mmorpg dimension" fallen, wie Regentropfen. Die Spiele nähern sich dem Erscheinungsdatum und was bleibt von all dem Hype über? Richtig, eine Bezahlbeta. Finde diese Entwicklung höchst bedenklich, hier muß man als Konsument einfach mal die eigene Marktmacht begreifen und mit einem deutlcihen "SO NICHT" (Stornierung der Vorbestellung), Zeichen setzen. 

Ich hätte War gerne als "Zweitspiel" angezockt, aber wenn die schon mit Streichungen etc. anfangen, ist das kein gutes Zeichen. Dazu passt meiner Meinung nach auch die Meldung, dass Mythic nun wieder Mythic ohne EA heißt. Entweder tickt da im Hintergrund die große, unbekannte Zeitbombe oder Mythic hat den Mund wie damals Sigil zu voll genommen...

Wobei Mythic eigentlich durch DaoC genug Erfahrung haben sollte, um einen Mittelweg zwischen Hype und Realität zu finden. In Vanguard führte die Meldung der Klassenstreichung zu etlichen Beta-Accounts über Ebay etc. und das war ein PvE orientiertes Spiel. Für ein PvP orientiertes Spiel wie War ist das natürlich eine Hiobsbotschaft.

Einige Rassen werden von Haus aus unterlegen sein. Mythic muß nun für die Elfen Heiler zu Tankklassen umfunktionieren etc...Das ist sowohl balance, als auch spieltechnisch keine einfache Sache und geht in den meisten Fällen nach hinten los. Durch die fehlenden Hauptstädte fällt es natürlich schwerer, sich mit der eigenen Rasse zu identifizieren und von anderen abzuspalten. 

Für mich gibt es nur 3 Gründe für diese Entscheidung

1. EA ==>keine weiteren Verschiebungen mehr. Spiel muß raus, koste es was es wolle.

2. Games Workshop ==>es ist bekannt, dass die Firma derzeit rationalisiert, wo es nur geht ==>Druck auf Mythic.

3. Abzocker-Geschäftsmodell:
2009: 1 Addon - 4 Klassen werden nachgereicht
2010: 2 Addon - 4 Hauptstädte werden nachgereicht

Lösungen

Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung, wäre eine weitere Verschiebung, um die gestrichenen Städte, Klassen bei Erscheinen garantieren zu können. 

Denn jetzt wissen alle (ok die Megafanbois natürlich nicht, aber die zählen nicht), dass die Uhr läuft und im Zweifelsfall Kompromisse zu Gunsten einer Veröffentlichung eingegangen werden. 

PR technisch ist das natürlich nach all dem "its done, when its done, War will be like the Led Zeppelin" usw. ein herber Rückschlag. Ich denke, Mythic würde sehr gut daran tun, dass Spiel wirklich erst zu veröffentlichen, wenn sie alle versprochenen Inhalte drinnen haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

Hab das ganze vom Announcement Thread hierher verschoben, da hier offenbar die aktivere Diskussion läuft, und ich keine Lust hatte, zwei Idente Posts zu schreiben

*---Start Originalpost---*
Das Ganze ist...um es mal gewählt auszudrücken, eine riesengrosse Schweinerei von Mythic.


Der Wegfall von 4 Karrieren trifft hart...sehr hart. Wenn jetzt auf einmal 2 Völker keine Tanks mehr haben (Die Zwerge, das wohl wiederstandsfähigste Volk der Warhammer Welt hat keine Melees...*DA LACHEN JA DIE HÜHNER!*)

Die Begründung von Seiten Mythics ist nicht mager, die ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, und nichts anderes. Die Klassen sind nicht so grossartig wie wir es uns gewünscht haben...was soll das bitte heissen?

We don´t want to make a good Game, we want to make a great Game...

Aha...ihr wollt also ein grossartiges Spiel machen, und deshalb released ihr es halbfertig? Liebe Mythic Leute, wenn ihr DAS wirklich macht, dann released ihr nicht einmal ein good game, dann released ihr ein Stück halbfertigen Softwareschrott. Fehlender, jedoch vollmundig angekündigter Content ist MINDESTENS genauso schlimm, wie ein verbuggtes Spiel, oder ein langweiliges.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige...DIE EINZIGE Möglichkeit, die Mythic hat, um ihr Gesicht zu wahren, das verschieben des Releasetermines nach hinten, um die Inhalte, die sie SEIT MONATEN VERSPRECHEN einzubauen. Denn sorry Leute, ich weiss dass ihr an dem Spiel und an eurer guten Meinung zu dem Spiel hängt, ABER:

Zu sagen dass der Content nicht ihren Qualitativen Vorstellungen entspricht und deshalb das Release verschoben wird ist vollkommen in Ordnung...wenn dann ein paar Leute heulen und meinen, wäähhh spiels ich nicht wenn ich warten muss...sollen sie. Ich will ein gutes, fertiges Spiel spielen.

Zu sagen dass der Content nicht ihren Vorstellungen entspricht und sie deshalb das Spiel halbfertig auf den Markt schmeissen...das klingt für mich nach nichts anderem als Abzocke. Tut mir leid, und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie die Inhalte schnellstmöglich nach Release nachreichen, aber...das klingt für mich einfach danach als hätte hier die Geilheit nach dem schnellen Geld gesiegt. Und was das heisst wissen wir.



Ich bin, das muss ich jetzt einfach loswerden...stinksauer, und absolut enttäuscht. Wie war das, WAR is everywhere? WAR ist jetzt in zwei Gebieten dazu da, ein drittes Freizuschalten...hier hat man fehlenden COntent durch eine Notlösung ersetzt. Ich weiss nicht ob das irgendjemandem Klar ist...aber mit fehlenden Städten ist es nicht getan. Das bedeutet auch das Fehlen von Quests, das fehlen von ANFÜHRERN, das Fehlen von Wälzerfreischaltungen.



Ach ja, und die Krönung der ganzen Sache ist die...wenn jetzt die lieben WoW Fanboys diesen Thread finden...was sagen wir dann? Mythic HAT Scheisse gebaut. Und sie wissen nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen dass dies so ist. Ich komme mir verarscht vor.

Zur Zeit siehts für mich so aus, ich werde mir das Spiel besorgen, ich werd es testen, und ich werde auf den VERSPROCHENEN COntent warten. Und ich warte mehr denn je auf den Fall der NDA und unabhängige Testberichte möglichst vieler Betatester um mir ein Bild des Produkts machen zu können.


Aber eines ist auch klar, und das betrifft jetzt euch, liebe Communitybeobachter bei EA und GOA...ihr habt den Bogen bis zum Zerreissen gespannt, und ich hoffe euch ist klar, dass ihr einen über Monate mühevoll aufgebauten Vertrauensvorsprung der Community, den euer Game über anderen hat heute fast gänzlich erschöpft habt. Wenn noch eine einzige weiter derartige Meldung kommt...zb. weniger Szenarios, oder Wegfall der Morale Abilities, oder noch irgend so ein riesengrosser *EPICFAIL*...dann kann sich euer Game gehackt legen. Lasst es nicht drauf ankommen.

*---Ende Originalpost---*

So, und um noch was dazuzuschreiben....



Ich werde WAR die Treue halten. 
Danke für Violators Ban, solche Kommentare sind hier unnötig. In die Sigi schreib ich ihn mir nicht, soviel Aufmerksamkeit hat ein Flamer gar nicht verdient.


Und ich richte hiermit ein Stossgebet an die Götter des MMORPG, die sitzen da, ja, auf der Wolke ganz links, und spielen mit Mahatma Gandi und Moses Black Jack, dass alles gut geht.


Noch ein paar Anmerkungen von mir...vielleicht, wenn wir ein wenig Glück haben, kommt diese Entscheidung wirklich von Mythic dann sehen wir die Städte in ein paar Monaten wieder....mit noch ein wenig mehr Glück bewegen sich erst dann die meisten Spieler in Richtung lvl 40 und Endgame Content...dann wäre der Verlust der Städte zum Release nicht wirklich schlimm...bitter im Nachgeschmack, aber im Endeffekt nicht schlimm.

Seht es mal von der Seite...die wirklichen Fans haben jetzt die Chance zu der "Ja Junge, als ich angefangen hab zu spielen, da war hier noch nicht mal eine Stadt" - Generation zu werden ^^



Ach ja, und sollte hier noch IRGENDEIN WoW - Fanboy auf die Idee kommen zu spamen:

Zum Release gab es nicht einen einzigen Raid. (Obwohl sie angekündigt wurden)
Der Deathknight wurde bereits 2004 für das Basisspiel angekündigt. (Viele Aspekte des geplanten DKs wurden in den Hexenmeister geschmissen...warum glaubt ihr wohl kann der HM Nahkampfsupportende Feuersteine zaubern?)
Die WoW Städte sind nichts anderes als eine Ansammlung von Klassenlehrern, sowie Bank und Auktions NPCs...sowas ist einfach zu kreiren.

Sorry für diesen letzten Flameabsatz, aber wenn ich so bösartiges wie weiter oben lese, dann kommt mir einfach alles hoch.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Jeder sollte mal seine Wut raus lassen können. Liest sich sogar noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich würde mich ja riesig freuen würde die Nachrricht kommen........uns gefielen die Karrieren nicht so wirklich, ihr System passte nicht ins bisherige und wir haben sie einer general Überholung unterzogen. Hier sind die Neuen:
Slayer (Hammerträger)
Bihandkämpfer (Ritter des Sonnenordens)
Fanatic (Ork-Spalta)
Henker von Har Ganeth (Schwarzer Gardist)
Alles zwar nur ein Traum, aber naja man muss es ja mal aussprechen. Ich würde mich besonders über Slayer und Bihandkämpfer freuen. Ihr Style gefällt mir einfach besser als das der jetzigen.

Zu den Städten: Da sie anscheinend fast komplett designed, bloß leblos, sind, wird man nicht allzu lang auf sie warten müssen.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Zu den Städten: Da sie anscheinend fast komplett designed, bloß leblos, sind, wird man nicht allzu lang auf sie warten müssen.




Absolut signed...wie gesagt, mit ein wenig Glück sehen wir sie schon bevor genug Spieler im Endgame Bereich sind, um auch nur an das Erobern von Städten zu denken.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Man kann halt nur hoffen, dass die sich mal richtig reinhängen und es alles rechtzeitig schaffen. Danach könne sie ruhig ne kurze Pause nehmen, da das nächste Addon sobald nicht kommen wird.


----------



## SirDamatadore (12. Juli 2008)

OMG

Was soll den das für eine Scheisse sein!?

Erst versprechen die dem Kunden was und dann müssen sie feststellen, das Game können sie im versprochenen Umfang erst mal nicht auf dem Markt bringen.

Ich denke es ist besser ich ziehe AoC in betracht, als das ich warte bis Warhammer kommt und dann noch mehr vor dem Kopf geschlagen werde.

Is halt doch nur ein Unternehmen was Kohle schaufeln will, weil sonst würden sie es erst bringen wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Vangrand (12. Juli 2008)

mich stört ehrlichgesagt wenig, dass 4 Hauptstädte weggefallen sin. In WoW tummeln sich doch au alle nur in SW oder OG.
Das mit den Klassen is natürlich scheiße aber besteht ja noch hoffnung, dass nachgepatscht wird.


----------



## DayPig (12. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Die werden das mit Sicherheit relativ schnell nach Release nachpatchen, da wird dann noch keiner im Endgame sein. Das mit den Klassen-Streichungen würd ich erst nochma abwarten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach Release haben die erst mal 1 jahr mit Bugfixing zu tun da werden bestimmt keine Haupstädte gepatcht. Und wenn sie das nicht auf die Reihe bringen wie viele andere zuvor auch dann wird das Spiel ein Flop.


----------



## Kryos (12. Juli 2008)

Mir kommt immer mehr so vor als ob sich Mythic ein wenig übernommen hat mit dem Projekt. Jedenfalls in dem Zeitrahmen und mit dem Personal.
Sie müssen jetzt wohl "light" gehen um nicht noch ein Jahr verschieben zu müssen (was EA dann sicher auch nicht gerne sehen würde).


----------



## Ferox21 (12. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Slayer (Hammerträger)
> Bihandkämpfer (Ritter des Sonnenordens)
> Fanatic (Ork-Spalta)
> Henker von Har Ganeth (Schwarzer Gardist)



Gar nicht mal so unrealistisch. Der Slayer ist ja immerhin im ersten Railer zu sehen, ein Bihandkämpfer erfüllt eine ähnliche Funktion im Tabletop wie der Schwertmeister der Hochelfen und der Henker der Dunkelelfen geht in eine ähnliche Richtung. Nur der Fanatic wird nicht passen, da es ja ein dritter Goblin wäre und es ja 2 Ork und 2 Goblin-Klassen sein sollten. Möglicherweise noch ein Wildork, aber ansonsten gibt es da nicht viel mehr Optionen für eine Melee DPS Klasse.



Das wirkliche Problem bei dieser ganzen Sache ist momentan der ganze von EA Mythic selbstverschuldete Hype. Ständig wurde von eeinen "Great" "fabulous" "magnificant" und was auch immer game geredet (selbst in der Ankündigung der Streichung) und mit so einer Aktion machen sie sich nicht gerade beliebt. Und es ist nun mal so - je höher sie steigen umso tiefer können sie fallen.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber meiner Ansicht nach hat Blizzard während der Entwicklung von World of Warcraft nicht so schnell mit Superlativen um sich geworfen, die sie nicht halten konnten wie Mythic das Problem hat. Aber das betrifft nicht nur WoW. Auch von Conan oder Herr der Ringe Online habe ich während der Entwicklungszeit selten so viele superlative in den Präsentationen, wie bei den Leuten um Paul Barnett...

Aber wir brauchen und nichts vorzumachen, diese Ankündigung wird WAR definitiv Spieler kosten. Und auch wenn ich es spielen werde - ich kann die unentschlossenen verstehen, wenn sie jetzt erstmal abwarten...


----------



## Panador (12. Juli 2008)

Jo, die Entscheidung tut weh, auch wenn mich die Klassen nicht direkt betreffen. Bei den Hauptstädten das Selbe (<- Chaos), ich hoffe auch, dass sie es hinkriegen die Städte trotzdem schnell ingame zu bekommen. Es soll ja eh ne Weile dauern bis genügend Spieler auf Max Level sind um an ne Stadteroberung zu denken, nicht wie bei (sorry, dass das bei mir immer das Negativ-Beispiel ist) AoC wo viele, nicht ein paar, sondern doch _einige_ Spieler bereits in der Early Access-Phase oder kurz danach Lvl 80, Max Level wurden, das is definitiv zu schnelles Leveln und das wünsch ich mir in keinem MMO.

Von wegen die Klassen durch andere ersetzen... naja, ob das so gut ist. Sie haben die Klassen ja (hoff ich mal) genommen, weil sie sehr interessant sind, wenn sie diese nicht hinbekommen... a) diese Klassen in nem weniger idealen Zustand als die anderen b) weniger interessantere Klassen die sie dafür hinbekommen... Klingt beides nicht so toll...

WAR hatte bei mir auch diesen riesigigen Vertrauensvorsprung, hat ihn auch immer noch teilweise, aber hat doch abgenommen.
Einerseits bin ich leicht entsetzt, dass es doch nicht so wenig Content ist den sie nicht hinbekommen, obwohl das Spiel schon zig mal verschoben wurde und sie bisher wie schon gesagt immer mit diversen superlativen rumgeworfen haben... Es ist ja nicht wenig was da fehlt, wie uns MJ vl einzureden versucht, es sind ein Sechstel aller Klassen, wobei diese Klassen für die Völker wo sie fehlen essentiell sind. Und 4 von 6 Hauptstädten.... glaub dazu muss man nix mehr sagen....

Andererseits - es ist ein kleiner Trost, aber besser als nix - Mythic hält uns doch mehr als alle anderen MMO-Entwickler auf dem Laufenden, von den im nachhinein teils überzogenen und gehypten Meldungen abgesehen, es simmt, andere Hersteller hatten ähnliche Mängel gar nicht angesprochen/erwähnt (zb AoC: DirectX 10, ein Perception-System fürs Schleichen afaik, massiv fehlender Content nach Level 30+ teilweise etc.). Mir is lieber man erfährt sowas vorher und kann sich wenigstens drauf einstellen als man kauft das Game, reißt die Schachtel auf, installierts und merkt dann ingame "Wtf, wo is meine Klasse?! Oh, da is ein Vermerk 'Sorry, wird eventuell nachgeliefert'.... F*ck you Mythic!".

Ich werd mir WAR trotzdem holen, meiner Euphorie (die ja auch aufgebauscht wurde vom Hersteller, hatt ich bisher nix dagegen ^^) hat das aber nen gehörigen Dämpfer gegeben.


----------



## Unrael (12. Juli 2008)

Wird es dann nur Altdorf und die Chaosstadt geben?


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Wird es dann nur Altdorf und die Chaosstadt geben?



Ja es wird nur diese städte geben.....am anfang.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (12. Juli 2008)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Sehr aussagekräftige Begründung, warum man sie nicht mitreingebringen will...
> 
> Das mit den Hauptstädten find ich aufs erste nicht so schlimm wie mit den Klassen, aber - wenn man drüber nachdenkt - Worum kämpfen dann die Rassen ohne Haupstadt bitte? Was soll da die so stark angepriesene Endzone sein, wo solch grosse Schlachten gekämpft werden sollen?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du und ich muß ehrlich sagen ich war sehr Enttäuscht als gestern Abend die News bereits auf buffed stand. Dazu eine die wirklich nichts sagende Auskunft im Interview warum die Entscheidung so getroffen wurde. Ein schelm der böses dabei denkt. Eventuell sieht es aber so aus wie immer die liste der Inhalte des Games die rein kommen sollten war mal wieder zu lang um es im Zeitrahmen der bereits schon verlängert wurde abzuarbeiten. Und auch wenn es einige nicht hören möchten ist es doch nun mal so das der  Klassenprimus sein 2.Adoon bereits in den Startlöchern hat und es noch in diesem Herbst/Winter seinen Weg in die Regale finden wird. Und sein wir mal Ehrlich wenn WAR nochmal verschoben werden würde auf Anfang 2009 würden viele sich das 2.Addon von Blizzard holen und dort Existiert  zugegebender Massen wieder reichlich Contend den man wenn man das Spiel einmal angefangen hat auch sehen möchte. Ich bin mir sich die Tatsache spielt eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle bei der Entscheidung Contend aus dem Spiel wegzulassen um auch noch diesen Herbst auf den Markt zu stoßen.

Sicherlich geht dies wieder mal auf Kosten von uns Spielern die mit vollmundigen Versprechungen und großer Erwartung auf das Spiel warten. Nun die Enttäuschung ist zu recht groß, andererseits ist es dankenswert das man es "jetzt" schon erfährt so kann man sich darauf einstellen und umdenken bzw. eventuell ziehen auch einige ihre Konsequenz daraus. Aber dies ist mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür wenn die Entwickler den Mund zu voll nehmen anstatt kleine Brötchen zu Backen. WAR hat das Potential ein  großer Erfolg zu werden, tja das hatten andere Titel auch die dann Baden gingen, bleibt zu hoffen das WAR dieses Schicksal erspart bleibt und die Entwickler die Zeit wenigstens Nutzen und ein einigermassen Fehlerfreien verbliebenden Contend auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Juli 2008)

> mich stört ehrlichgesagt wenig, dass 4 Hauptstädte weggefallen sin. In WoW tummeln sich doch au alle nur in SW oder OG.
> Das mit den Klassen is natürlich scheiße aber besteht ja noch hoffnung, dass nachgepatscht wird.



Bei WoW sind die Hauptstädte eh nur ein Anlaufpunkt für ein paar Geschäfte,aber bei WAR sollten diese der Höhepunkt des RvR sein. und dieser Höhepunkt fehlt jetzt einfach.

Ansonsten verstehe ich das Ganze selbst nach einer Nacht Schlaf noch immer nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein,dass sogar erfahrene Entwickler es nicht schaffen,von Start an ein sehr gutes MMOG hinzukriegen. Blizzard hat dies als Anfänger im Genre von von Anfang an geschafft - ok,es fehlt bis heute sowas wie Housing und auch die Heldenklassen sind mittlerweile anders,trotzdem war der wichtige Content von Anfang an da. So langsam habe ich auch die Schnauze endgültig voll. Wenn WAR bei mir fallen sollte,fallen damit für die nächsten 10 Jahre alle MMOGs,die nicht aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen. Wenn andere Publisher und Entwickler nicht gewillt sind,gute MMOGs zu bringen,dann ist es halt so. Muss man in mauen und langweiligen WoW-Monaten halt weiterhin Singleplayerspiele spielen,wenn Alternativen fehlen.


----------



## Mymythos (12. Juli 2008)

also, nach diesem Mist den die hier gemacht haben werd ich wohl bei AoC bleiben.

Glückwunsch Ihr versaut Euch grad euer eigenes Spiel.

Hier geht nen Aufschrei durch die Community und Sterntaler meldet sich hier nichtmal zu wort. 

Sind euch die Kunden so scheiß egal ? - Na Danke auch. Klingt stark nach zuviel versprochen - zu wenig gekonnt.

Sterni, ich erwarte ein Statement. Gestern als die News kam war ich entäuscht mittlerweile bin ich sauer...


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

Es gab dazu bereits ein Statement (Hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) 

Oder zumindest, eine erklärung darüber. 

1. Städte :  Link 

2. Klassen:  Link 

Diese wurden, schon von Moagim in einem anderen Thread bereits gepostet. 

Und ja, es ist eine schande. Aber man sollte, auch froh sein das die Entwickler, einen so früh darüber informieren. Als wenn sie einen, das Game erst kaufen lassen und man dann vor einer enttäuschung steht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2008)

Mir stinkt das alles eher nach typisch EA Release Politik...
"Uns doch vollkommen wurscht ob ihr fertig seid oder nicht! Es wird DANN releast wann wir es sagen oder garnicht!"

Ich hoffe einfach, dass die hauptstädte bald nachkommen und das die, die Klassen noch hinkriegen oder ähnliche mit annähernd gleicher Funktion reinbrauen


----------



## Salute (12. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch eher für eine Verschiebung (auf unbestimmte Zeit meinetwegen), aber dafür dann so wie es auch angekündigt worden ist. 

Zuerst hat es die optische Entwicklung der Characktere nicht ins Spiel geschafft und jetzt über die Hälte des Endcontens mit 4 Klassen (auf die viele sich schon gefreut haben, na gut zwergen Slayer wäre vielleicht sogar schon besser als der Hammerträger). Wenns wirklich soweit kommen sollte, wirds ein zweites AoC und somit erst nach Monaten vernünftig spielbar.


Mir persönlich wird der schwarze Gardist fehlen, klar hat man noch andere Tankklassen, nur möchte ich mich nicht genötigt fühlen auf eine andere Tankklasse zugreifen zu müssen, weil sich die Entwickler übernommen haben (wie auch immer).

CE ist zwar vorbestellt, aber nach dem aktuellem Stand wird der Account sicher nach dem Freimonat auf Eis gelegt und falls die fehlenden 4 Hauptstädte (die eigentlich zum Release da sein hätten sollen) und die 4 fehlende Klassen (schwarzer Gardist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) mit einem *kostenpflichtigen Addo*n nachgereicht werden, dann wird das Ganze zumindest für mich sehr nahe an Abzocke dran kommen.^^  

Also da kann das Spiel der derbste Knaller schlecht hin sein, aber sowas muss man nun wirklich nicht mitmachen!

Edit: Kann es sein, das die gesammt Entwickler-Kapazität darauf verwendet worden ist, die Grafik aufzupolieren?!
MfG


----------



## Gias (12. Juli 2008)

Das kommt davon wenn man sich so hypen lässt.
Ich informier mich erstmal garnicht und warte ruhig aufs release
was dann da ist wird in augenschein genohmen, punkt.

Btw - WoW hat am Release auch content weggelassen der Versprochen wurde und noch immer nicht nachgereicht
also können die wow-fanboys auch die füße still halten.
(Heldenklassen waren noch vor WoW-release angekündigt und es hat 3 jahre gedauert bist jetzt mal der dk kommt per Addon was wieder $$ ist)


----------



## Kevvulk (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich freute mich auch wirklich riesig auf WAR, war sogar das erste MMORPG das ich mir mal wieder vorbestellt habe..  Aber nun hab ich es storniert.
Das mit den Städten kann man ja noch einigermaßen verschmerzen (obwohl mir das auch schon sehr sauer aufstösst), aber das 4 Klassen nicht fertig sein sollen angeblich ist eine Frechheit. Monatelang angekündigt und viele Gilden und auch Spieler stelen sich schon auf diese Klassen ein und dann passiert sowas. 
Das wird doch Balanceprobleme geben, wie sollen denn Imperium und Dunkelelfen ihre PQs machen wenn sie keine tanks haben ? drauf hoffen das die Tanks der anderen Rassen kommen ? Die haben doch selber genug PQs. Auch das mit den Melee Klassen ist mies, dann wird der meiste Kampf ja nur im Fernkampf entschieden.

Also ich habe mich sehr gefreut auf WAR und werde es zwar doch noch spielen, aber erst lange Zeit nach dem Release, 3-4 Monate warte ich dann schaue ich es mir an.

Schade das heutzutage echt kein MMORPG mit den Sachen erscheint mit denen es versprochen wird.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Juli 2008)

Herbst 2008 - Release Warhammer
6 Monate später - 1. Boosterpack (2 Hauptstädte + 2 Klassen)
12 Monate später - 2 . Boosterpack (2 Hauptstädte + 2 Klassen)

Von wegen es wird veröffentlicht wenn es fertig ist, 2 mal verschoben und dann fehlen 2/3 Endgamecontent!

PS: Und wie war das mit der Hausversion die fertig ist und angeblich alle Features hat - ganz großes Kino


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nein EA drängt immer auf Release und Geld scheffeln. Deswegen sind viele ihrer Produkte Qualitativ weit unter dem Niveau, wo sie sein könnten. EA drängt. Mythic ist gezwungen.



ja und alle politiker sind doof ...george bush ist der zerstörer der welt und Türken kennen nur Frauenmisshandlung und billige produkte *augenroll*


noch mehr billiges stammkneipengeschwätz bitte?


Ist doch nicht dein ernst der Post oder?


----------



## Nerdavia (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> War ist von anfangan keine Konkurrenz für WOW!
> 
> WoW ist schon Elite gegen das kleine Noobi Spiel War, War ist für mich das schlechteste Online Game überhaupt.
> 
> ...




Na du kleiner Fanboy.....machst im Kindergarten auch immer Pimmelchen Vergleich oder. Eigentlich darfst du solche Spiele garnicht spielen du kleiner Vollhorst


----------



## Pobsch (12. Juli 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Na du kleiner Fanboy.....machst im Kindergarten auch immer Pimmelchen Vergleich oder. Eigentlich darfst du solche Spiele garnicht spielen du kleiner Vollhorst



Dein Post zeugt von wahrer geistiger Grösse.


----------



## benbär76 (12. Juli 2008)

und wie ist das mit allen, die sich die CE gekauft haben? Die haben schon bezahlt, in der hoffnung ein gutes fertiges spiel zu bekommen...das sind die, die mir wirklich leid tun....alle anderen haben noch nicht bezahlt...und können sich das geld sparen oder eben trotzdem kaufen....die chance haben die CE-Käufer nicht mehr...

lg


----------



## teroa (12. Juli 2008)

mmhh und wieder nen beta game was teuer verkauft wird ...
sorry aber allein  4 Klassen werden es nicht in den Release schaffen halt ich echt fürn schlechten witz,


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

benbär76 schrieb:


> und wie ist das mit allen, die sich die CE gekauft haben? Die haben schon bezahlt, in der hoffnung ein gutes fertiges spiel zu bekommen...das sind die, die mir wirklich leid tun....alle anderen haben noch nicht bezahlt...und können sich das geld sparen oder eben trotzdem kaufen....die chance haben die CE-Käufer nicht mehr...
> 
> lg



Bezahlung erst bei Verfügbarkeit. Momentan hat kein CE Besteller die CE schon bezahlt.


----------



## Masarius (12. Juli 2008)

Ich kann eure Enttäuschung durchausverstehen aber ehm...in welcher Phase ist War den? Beta? ... Warum werden diese Spielinhalte rausgenommen? Weil sie nicht fertig sind.
Seid mal lieber froh das sie das jetzt schon ankündigen. 
Die Balance wird nicht zwingend gefährdet aber das wurde bereits ausgiebig erklärt...


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

Ihr alle mit euren Verschwörungstheorien..EA will das Spiel sofort rausbringen..Mythic sind die absouten Versager..

Ich finde es nicht schlimm,dass am Anfang 2 Hauptstädte und 4 Klassen fehlen.Bis die ersten Maxlevel sind,dauert es mindestens 1-2 Monate,in der Zeit kann schon lange was gemacht werden.Schon richtig,dass Mythic sich den Mund etwas zu voll genommen hat mit den Städten usw.,aber ist das ein Grund das gesamte Spiel sausen zu lassen,weil etwas,anfangs ungenutzter, Content fehlt?Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Latte wo ich später mit meinem Char rumlunger,ob nun in der Stadt oder in der Stadt,am Ende kommt das gleiche bei raus..


----------



## krobel (12. Juli 2008)

ich bin auf keinesfalls enttäuscht da ich lieber ein spiel spiele in den es anstatt 6 nur 2 Hauptstätte gibt aber dafür bieten mir die Hauptstätte auch viel mehr, genau so sehe ich das mit den klassen auch.

ps:
_*Was mir aufgefallen ist ,seit bekannt ist das Content zum Release gestrichen worden ist (wird) Schimpft , Jammert jeder über W.A.R (die Entwickler) aber mann sollte auch das sehen was das Spiel Bietet und nicht immer was es (noch) nicht Bietet.*_


----------



## Salute (12. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit euren Verschwörungstheorien..EA will das Spiel sofort rausbringen..Mythic sind die absouten Versager..
> 
> Ich finde es nicht schlimm,dass am Anfang 2 Hauptstädte und 4 Klassen fehlen.Bis die ersten Maxlevel sind,dauert es mindestens 1-2 Monate,in der Zeit kann schon lange was gemacht werden.Schon richtig,dass Mythic sich den Mund etwas zu voll genommen hat mit den Städten usw.,aber ist das ein Grund das gesamte Spiel sausen zu lassen,weil etwas,anfangs ungenutzter, Content fehlt?Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Latte wo ich später mit meinem Char rumlunger,ob nun in der Stadt oder in der Stadt,am Ende kommt das gleiche bei raus..




Ist ja alles schön und gut, was ist wenn der fehlende Inhalt kostenpflichtig nachgereicht wird?!

Solange es nicht soweit kommt, ist alles "nur" halb so schlimm.


----------



## krobel (12. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, was ist wenn der fehlende Inhalt kostenpfilchtig nachgereicht wird?!
> 
> Solange es nicht soweit kommt, ist alles "nur" halb so schlimm.



Davon Leben doch die Online Spiele (Hersteller)
Eins steht ja fest es werden Kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen kommen was ich auch sehr hoffe.


----------



## Salute (12. Juli 2008)

krobel schrieb:


> Davon Leben doch die Online Spiele (Hersteller)
> Eins steht ja fest es werden Kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen kommen was ich auch sehr hoffe.




Ist aber nicht dein Ernst für nachgereischte Inhalte zu bezahlen, die schon zum Release da hätten sein sollen?

Edit:Falls ja, dann ist es kein Wunder warum, Spiele unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen werden. Nämlich dank solcher Supertypen wie dir.^^

Sry, aber ich bin kein Fanboi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (12. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Is halt doch nur ein Unternehmen was Kohle schaufeln will, weil sonst würden sie es erst bringen wenns fertig ist.



Zieh mal deine rosarote Brille ab, vielleicht siehst Du dann die Realität. Jedes Unternehmen will mit seinem Produkt "Kohle" machen. 
Die investieren Millionen, um dann als Heilige Samariter etwas gutes für die Spielergemeinschaft tun, und nichts daran verdienen wollen ??
Glaubt Ihr im ernst, dass Warhammer ohne Bugs auf den Markt kommt? Ich freu mich heute schon, auf dies ganze Geheule .... "Bääähhh ich spiele eine bezahlte Beta ... böse Myhtic bösse EA."

Ich selbst finde es mit den städten jetzt nicht unbedingt so tragisch, die werden ja via Patch nachgeschoben. Gut, das mit den Klassen ist schon schlimm, vorallem für diejenigen die sich schon auf eine dieser Klassen eingeschworen haben. Aber was soll, es gibt ja noch mehr als genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit dem Balancing finde ich nun auch nicht unbedingt so extrem, weil man bei Warhammer ohnehin alleine nicht viel ausrichten kann, im PvP/RvR sind Gruppen gefordert.

Ich warte das ganze geschehen ab, guck mir das Spiel an, und sollte es mir wiedererwarten nicht gefallen (da stören mich auch keine Bug's, da ich weis, es geht nicht ohne), spiele ich entweger Age of Conen weiter .... oder keine Ahnung ... es gibt /kommen ja auch noch andere MMO's


----------



## Grimtom (12. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht dein Ernst für nachgereischte Inhalte zu bezahlen, die schon zum Release da hätten sein sollen?
> Sry aber ich bin kein Fanboi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die werden bestimmt nicht die 4 Klassen als Addon verkaufen ....entweder die kommen via Patch oder sie kommen garnicht mehr.


----------



## krobel (12. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich *Grimtom 100%* recht geben ich sehe es genau so wenn die 4 klassen nicht kommen kommen halt andere (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Talliostro (12. Juli 2008)

And another one bites the dust.

Ich kann grad echt nicht nachvollziehen, wie hier immer noch einige WAR verteidigen und Mythic. Leute, wacht doch mal auf:
4 von 6 Hauptstädten fehlen und somit nicht nur der endcontent, sondern auch der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der betreffenden Rassen. Das gabs noch in keinem Spiel.
Den Orks fehlt plötzlich nen Melee-DD, sehr sinnig bei dem Hintergrund. Den Menschen fehlt jetzt komplett der Tank, wenn ich das richtig sehe. da kann ich echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Ich hatte mir viel von WAR erwartet und mich auch aufgrund des guten Hintergrundes darauf gefreut, aber mittlerweile bin ich dann doch sehr skeptisch, ob das noch jemals was wird.


----------



## krobel (12. Juli 2008)

Talliostro schrieb:


> And another one bites the dust.
> 
> Ich kann grad echt nicht nachvollziehen, wie hier immer noch einige WAR verteidigen und Mythic. Leute, wacht doch mal auf:
> 4 von 6 Hauptstädten fehlen und somit nicht nur der endcontent, sondern auch der Dreh- und Angelpunkt der betreffenden Rassen. Das gabs noch in keinem Spiel.
> ...



Wer sagt das die Orks nicht bis zum Release ein anderen Melee-DD haben werden und die die Menschen ein Neuen Tank??? KEINER von uns weiß was sie sich ausgedacht haben oder was sie noch in der Hinterhand haben also abwarten und Tee Trinken


----------



## Salute (12. Juli 2008)

Wir können aber nur anhand von jetzigen Infos, Vermutungen aufstellen und diese sehen nicht wirklich rosig für den Release aus.^^



MfG


----------



## krobel (12. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Wir können aber nur anhand von jetzigen Infos, Vermutungen aufstellen und diese sehen nicht wirklich rosig für den Release aus.^^
> 
> 
> 
> MfG



Da hast du recht aber die Hoffnung Stirb zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (12. Juli 2008)

krobel schrieb:


> Wer sagt das die Orks nicht bis zum Release ein anderen Melee-DD haben werden und die die Menschen ein Neuen Tank??? KEINER von uns weiß was sie sich ausgedacht haben oder was sie noch in der Hinterhand haben also abwarten und Tee Trinken







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann dir 100%ig versichern, dass es nicht so sein wird. Denn wann hätten sie diese Klassen denn ausgiebig getestet?
Diese ganzen Streichungen deuten auf ein Release im Herbst hin und da bleibt einfach nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## Zachrid (12. Juli 2008)

Meh, es gibt nen Fred zu diesem Thema? 
Ich denke der hier passt ganz gut rein und ich will den gesamten Text nicht quoten:
Blogpost


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Juli 2008)

*F: Welche großen Städte können wir in WAR erwarten (für die anderen Armeen)?*

A: MD: _Jede der sechs Armeen in WAR wird eine Stadt haben_, die als die Heimatbasis der Armee fungiert. In der Regel ist dies die Hauptstadt des jeweiligen Volkes. Zum Beispiel werden Hochelfen-Spieler in der Lage sein, Lothern zu besuchen, während Zwergen-Spieler nach Karaz-A-Karak gehen können. Dies sind die Städte, die feindliche Armeen belagern und sogar eine Zeit lang besetzen können. _Im Moment sind diese sechs Städte die einzigen, die wir für den Start erstellen wollen_.


*F: Wann und wie einfach wird es für Spieler aus verbündeten Armeen sein, zusammen zu spielen? Wenn ich einen Zwerg spielen möchte, wenn das Spiel herauskommt, mein Freund aber im Imperium spielen möchte, können wir uns dann trotzdem im Spiel finden und zusammen spielen? Oder müssen wir bis zu einem bestimmten Rang/einer Stufe/einem Gebiet warten?*

A: Theoretisch könnt ihr euch fast sofort, wenn ihr das Spiel betretet, zusammentun. Wenn ihr euch in den Gebieten auskennt, könnt ihr durch die Startgebiete z_um ersten Kriegslager laufen und von dort in eure Hauptstadt reisen. Von eurer Hauptstadt könnt ihr dann zum ersten Kriegslager eures Freundes reisen_ und von dort in sein Startgebiet laufen. Diejenigen, die etwas mehr Geduld haben, können sich ungefähr nach zehn Stunden im Spiel zusammentun.


*F. Werden Charaktere mit niedrigen Stufen in der Lage sein, ohne große Probleme in die Städte zu gelangen? *


A. _Städte und Zugang zu Städten wurden so angelegt, dass Charaktere schon ab Stufe 7 in eine Stadt reisen können_ und dort Aufgaben auf sie warten! Der gesamte Inhalt in den Städten reicht von Stufe 7 bis Stufe 40.


*F: Was sind die Voraussetzungen, um eine Gilde zu gründen?*

A: Ihr müsst euch in einer Gruppe von sechs Spielern befinden, _in die Hauptstadt_ reisen und etwas Geld entbehren können.


----------



## fripon (12. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich geglaubt das EA ein Gutes Spiel rausbringen wird o.O?

Hauptsache das ding Durchpressen und Geld einnehmen,so wie es bEtA Games immer macht.

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das dieses Spiel Qualitativ mit WoW mithalten kann o.O


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich geglaubt das EA ein Gutes Spiel rausbringen wird o.O?
> 
> Hauptsache das ding Durchpressen und Geld einnehmen,so wie es bEtA Games immer macht.
> 
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das dieses Spiel Qualitativ mit WoW mithalten kann o.O



Qualitativ mit WoW mithalten? Kein anständiges PvP System, eine Menge Bugs (wie bei ALLEN MMOs)...da ist "mithalten" nicht das Problem.
Ist eigentlich auch nicht unser momentanes Problem.

Ein bischen mehr Einfallsreichtum bei Flames bitte......selbst wenn man euch eine Steilvorlage liefert, kommt ihr immer noch mit dem gleichen abgedroschenen Firmenflame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaubst du eigentlich ernsthaft das PvP Spieler zu WoW zurück gehen, wenn sie dort vom PvP entäuscht waren?
Frei nach dem Motte: Völliger Mist, das mach ich nicht mehr mit.....ups da ist es aber auch nicht perfekt.....ich geh zum Mist zurück? 
Wer auf solche Ideen kommt ist eher zu bedauern.
Da hört man dann auf oder sucht sich eben etwas wo PvP "nach den eigenen Vorlieben" herrscht. ZURÜCK zu etwas zu gehen wo man sowiso keinen Spaß dran hat....wohl kaum.


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich geglaubt das EA ein Gutes Spiel rausbringen wird o.O?
> 
> Hauptsache das ding Durchpressen und Geld einnehmen,so wie es bEtA Games immer macht.
> 
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das dieses Spiel Qualitativ mit WoW mithalten kann o.O



Ahja wenn du so von der qualität von WoW begeistert bist dann rufe dir in erinnerung was WoW zum release versprochen hat und nicht eingehalten wurde.
nur so als beispiel: bg´s, ehre system, ähm ahja kann mich nicht wirklich erinnern das es zum release Moltencore gab (also kein endgame content).
und viel mehr wurde nachgepatcht.

Also kleiner fanboy  lobe WoW nicht zu früh den die haben das gleiche gemacht wie WAR.

WAR wird zum release mehr bieten als WoW beim release.

Trozdem sind dewegen die leute nicht glücklich das es so ist.


----------



## sybarith (12. Juli 2008)

witzig wie mal wieder die ganzen WoW flame fanboys hir einmarschieren. tut uns doch einen gefallen, verkricht euch wieder in euren dunklen räumen und geht weiter stupide 24 stunden am tag weiter farmen wie bisher. witig find eich es auch, wenn ich mir ansehe wieviel raid kontenten (der ja ach so hoch gelobt wird) bei WoW zum realese verfühgbar war. ja WoW hatte einen gigantischen endgame kontent und das schon in der beta.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu WAR, sicher die meldeung ist nicht erfreulich, ich sehe aber bisher keinen wirklichen grund warum man das spiel abschreiben sollte. ich werde meine CE nicht stornieren. ich werden die pre order beta spielen und mir das spiel ansehen. gefällt mir die beta kaufe ich die CE und gut ist. 
das manche infos sehr ärgerlich sind, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, spieler die einen spalta oder co. als main char spielen wollten werden sich ärgern. aber diese gesamte schwarzmalerei kann ich im moment nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Juli 2008)

Dann sage ich nur..."Tschüss WAR "...ohne den Spalta werde ichs garnicht erst spielen...und ohne sämtliche Städte gleich 3x nicht.

Hatte bisher eigentlich einen guten Eindruck,aber wenn man es nichtmal hinbekommt die Klassen und Städte zu implimentieren...

Naja ich werde es mir jetzt aufjedenfall nichmehr holen,wünsche allen anderen dennoch Spaß!


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Dann sage ich nur..."Tschüss WAR "...ohne den Spalta werde ichs garnicht erst spielen...und ohne sämtliche Städte gleich 3x nicht



hm nu das muss jeder für sich wissen.
Die leute sind entäuscht , gereizt wie auch immer und sagen jetzt WAR stinkt^^ aber sobald die  hauptstädte nach gepatcht werden werden viele davon auftauchen und spielen.


----------



## Gias (12. Juli 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *F: Welche großen Städte können wir in WAR erwarten (für die anderen Armeen)?*
> 
> A: MD: _Jede der sechs Armeen in WAR wird eine Stadt haben_, die als die Heimatbasis der Armee fungiert. In der Regel ist dies die Hauptstadt des jeweiligen Volkes. Zum Beispiel werden Hochelfen-Spieler in der Lage sein, Lothern zu besuchen, während Zwergen-Spieler nach Karaz-A-Karak gehen können. Dies sind die Städte, die feindliche Armeen belagern und sogar eine Zeit lang besetzen können. _Im Moment sind diese sechs Städte die einzigen, die wir für den Start erstellen wollen_.
> 
> ...



Juhu beifall, er kann text kopieren und sogar markieren!

stell dir vor wir haben es mitbekommen das es verprochen wurde 

und stell dir vor die gnome und trolle hatten am anfang dann auch keine hauptstadt -juckt das einen ? nope
und heldenklassen housing? seit 3 jahren fehlanzeige - aber blizz ist ja ganz toll gelle? bei denen hat das schon seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## Ilunadin (12. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> hm nu das muss jeder für sich wissen.
> Die leute sind entäuscht , gereizt wie auch immer und sagen jetzt WAR stinkt^^ aber sobald die  hauptstädte nach gepatcht werden werden viele davon auftauchen und spielen.



Nein WAR stinkt deshalb nicht,aber zumindest sämtliche VERSPROCHENE Klassen sollte maneinbauen können...ich mein dann hätten sie gleich weniger Klassen planen sollen...ich habe PERSÖNLICH keine Lust mehr auf WAR ,aber verurteilen werde ich es deshalb nicht.


----------



## grimmgork (12. Juli 2008)

Wir wissen nicht ob wirklich ea was damit zutun hatt oder nicht, aber eines muss ich doch dazu sagen: Gz Mythic während andere das vielleicht verschwiegen hätten habt ihr wenigstens gesagt das diese feauteres fehlen.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

ich denke mal das mit den städten ist erstmal egal, da es am anfang, wenn es vielleicht noch wenige spieler sind, in der einen städtebelagerungszone richtig was los ist. vielleicht liefern sie auch gar keine städte mehr nach, da vielleicht alle dann nur dahin gehen würden wo sie die oberhand hätten.

mit den klassen ist erstmal schade. aber vielleicht wird dadurch das balancing besser. aber, dass kann man noch nicht sagen. es wird so viele leute geben die sich erst nach release war holen und jetzt noch nie was davon gehört haben. und so wird mythic dann auch entscheiden wann welche klasssen nachgeliefert werden. oder ob ganz andere klasasen kommen oder was auch immer. und so hat mythic den trumpf in der hand z.b. 3 monate nach release das ganze balancing im rvr rivchtig gut zu maqchen. anders wäre das warscheinlich lange nicht so gut möglich gewesen. und da es die anderen haupststädtze vorerst ja nicht gibt, ist es eigentlich egal von welchem volk die klassen gestrichen wurden. 

und so ist eigentlich wirklich besser so: 1. wgen dem balancing
2. wegen dem schnelleren release

klar zuerst war es en schock. ich war auch zuerst total sauer. aber wenn man mal drüber geschlafrenb hat, begreift man auch den nutzen dieser änderung.


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Nein WAR stinkt deshalb nicht,aber zumindest sämtliche VERSPROCHENE Klassen sollte maneinbauen können...ich mein dann hätten sie gleich weniger Klassen planen sollen...ich habe PERSÖNLICH keine Lust mehr auf WAR ,aber verurteilen werde ich es deshalb nicht.



ah das war eh allgemein gehalten aber finde du überreagierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw kann dich verstehen aber manchmal hilft es mal paar nächte drüber zu schlafen  evtl solange bis die NDA fällt openbeta anfängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im moment zeigen alle mit den finger auf das was nicht beim release drin sein wird (was nach gepatcht wird) aber warten wir erstmal und schauen was drin ist.


----------



## dunndeal (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich hoffe mal das die Städte noch irgendwie kommen...ich meine hallo?! Elfen und Zwerge ohne Hauptstadt....irgendwie strange!

Ich meine auf der Seite der Ordnung wäre ja für den Anfang noch eine Stadt wie Altdorf ok... aber bei der Zerstörung sich dann mal grad ne Stadt aus den Fingern zu saugen die nichtmal im Tabletop oder den Büchern existiert find ich schon derb.

Die Chaos statt ist ja eh wie das Chaos eher etwas "speziell" und wird von ihrem Look eh nicht soo viele ansprechen.
Da würde ich persönnlich eine Dunkelelfenstadt oder Orkstadt stimmiger finden.

Was mir auch bitter aufstösst ist das sie ja Klassen (Hammerträger, Spalta) gestrichen haben die ja schon mit am längsten in der Produktion sind und eigentlich am ausgereiftesten sein müssten.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

ich hätte auch lieber das die 2 städte ne zwergen- und ne grünhautstadt wären....
irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das für mythic das imperium der hauptteil der ornung und das chaos der haupteil der zerstörung ist und die anderen völker kleine, exotische randgruppen sind....


----------



## Immondys (12. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Qualitativ mit WoW mithalten? Kein anständiges PvP System, eine Menge Bugs (wie bei ALLEN MMOs)...da ist "mithalten" nicht das Problem.
> Ist eigentlich auch nicht unser momentanes Problem.
> 
> Ein bischen mehr Einfallsreichtum bei Flames bitte......selbst wenn man euch eine Steilvorlage liefert, kommt ihr immer noch mit dem gleichen abgedroschenen Firmenflame.
> ...




Ich finde es immer riesig, wie ein noch nicht erschienenes Spiel verteidigt wird. Sieh die Sache doch mal locker. Ich orientiere mich an erschienen Games, ob sie nun DAoC, WOW, HdrO, GW oder die Tanzenden Hühner (TH) heißen. Wichtig ist aber, das die Eier gelegt sind, alles andere ist doch nur spekulativ. Interessieren würde mich aber allemal, weil du auf WoW eingehst, was dir da am PVP nicht gefallen hat und welche unterschiede du dir da für War erhoffst. Ist ja auch interessant für die Spieler, die sich wie ich mal WAR ansehen werden.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

war will gar nicht mit wow mithalten oder nicht mithalten!


----------



## Stubbi88 (12. Juli 2008)

und ich finde es immer riesig wie ein spiel angegriffen wird was noch nicht erschienen ist

nach einer nacht schlaf hab ich mich beruhigt.. dann fehlen am anfang 4 städte.. die kommen schon noch nach
und von den klassen die fehlen wollt ich eh erstmal keine spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich freu mich wenn das spiel da ist und ich es endlich spielen kann


----------



## dunndeal (12. Juli 2008)

am besten starten sie jetzt bald mit der Beta für die CE- Vorbesteller um uns zu versöhnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

Außerdem werden die fehlenden Klassen aufgefüllt werden. Entweder mit den fehlenden nachdem sie gefixt wurden. Oder mit ganz anderen.  

"So, ceep cool" und wartet auf das was da noch komme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer riesig, wie ein noch nicht erschienenes Spiel verteidigt wird. Sieh die Sache doch mal locker. Ich orientiere mich an erschienen Games, ob sie nun DAoC, WOW, HdrO, GW oder die Tanzenden Hühner (TH) heißen. Wichtig ist aber, das die Eier gelegt sind, alles andere ist doch nur spekulativ. Interessieren würde mich aber allemal, weil du auf WoW eingehst, was dir da am PVP nicht gefallen hat und welche unterschiede du dir da für War erhoffst. Ist ja auch interessant für die Spieler, die sich wie ich mal WAR ansehen werden.


Den Spieß kann man auch umdrehen. Warum greift man ein Spiel an das noch nicht erschienen ist? Bezüglich des PvP-Konzeptes in WAR gibt es genügend Threads die dir die Unterschiede aufzeigen, da muss Moagim nicht nochmal alles aufzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (12. Juli 2008)

Natürlich kann man ein Spiel, welches noch nicht draußen ist, nicht mit einem anderen Spiel vergleichen das schon mehrere Jahe auf dem Markt ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist Warhammer bereits in der Beta und nicht mehr so weit von dem weg, was man im Release zu erwarten hat. 

Doch etwas ist seltsam: Auf der einen Seite verspreche ich zuerst vollmundig, was mein Spiel alles haben wird
UND dann halte ich noch eine Pressekonferenz, in der ich breittrete, daß es TONNEN von (sinnentleerten) Gimmicks in War Online geben wird (z.B. der "Au mein Auge"-Titel) die kein Schwein braucht... und einige Wochen später komme ich damit um die Ecke, dass zwei Hauptstädte und ein paar Klassen fehlen, die aber eigentlich fest eingeplant waren. 

Da frage ich mich doch ehrlich: 
Wäre es nicht besser gewesen den Fokus auf das *eigentliche* Spiel zu richten, anstatt mit breitem Lächeln einen Haufen von sinnentleerten Features zu präsentieren, die kein Mensch braucht? Da kann man doch gar nicht anders außer davon auszugehen, dass der fertige Rest des Spieles ebenso mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt wurde/wird.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer riesig, wie ein noch nicht erschienenes Spiel verteidigt wird. Sieh die Sache doch mal locker. Ich orientiere mich an erschienen Games, ob sie nun DAoC, WOW, HdrO, GW oder die Tanzenden Hühner (TH) heißen. Wichtig ist aber, das die Eier gelegt sind, alles andere ist doch nur spekulativ. Interessieren würde mich aber allemal, weil du auf WoW eingehst, w*as dir da am PVP nicht gefallen hat und welche unterschiede du dir da für War erhoffst*. Ist ja auch interessant für die Spieler, die sich wie ich mal WAR ansehen werden.



Meinst du das jetzt ernst?
Wenn ja, dazu gibts hier sehr viele Beschreibungen, warum der PvP in WoW nicht richtig funktioniert. Bzw nicht stimmig mit dem PVE in WoW vereinbar ist.

Warum ich auf WoW eingehe?
Schau mal was bzw wen ich da zitiert habe, jemanden der nur sagt WoW>ALL.....darum erwähnte ich WoW.


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Juli 2008)

lol. Immondys ich hoffe du meintest deinen Post Ironisch, ansonsten ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ansonsten verstehe ich das Ganze selbst nach einer Nacht Schlaf noch immer nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein,dass sogar erfahrene Entwickler es nicht schaffen,von Start an ein sehr gutes MMOG hinzukriegen.



Mythic kann mit DAoC noch soviel Erfahrung haben, solange EA da mit reinredet (und davon gehe ich mal aus, ansonsten wäre es für Mythic noch peinlicher) wird das nicht so wie es hier bislang erhofft wurde. Vor Monaten habe ich da schon den mahnenden Finger gehoben, als alle der Meinung waren, dass Mythic nichts verkehrt machen kann und eigentlich nur ein modernes DAoC macht. Das soll jetzt kein EA Bashing werden, aber ich hab mit dem Verein so ziemlich abgeschlossen. Siehe Hellgate, das sicher jetzt mehr Spieler haben könnte, wenn EA es nicht voreilig auf den Markt geworfen hätte. Dumm nur, dass Spore auch von denen vertrieben wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2008)

Gerade bei den Klassen finde ich es jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Spielen kann man ja eh nur eine (bis man mit Twinken anfängt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (12. Juli 2008)

Dann schreib ich auch mal was dazu. Nein, ich habe keine CE und ich bin auch kein Beta-Tester.

Ich persönlich finde die Ankündigung zur besagten Streichung der jeweiligen Klassen und Hautstädte nicht ganz so tragisch. Natürlich ist es schade dadurch eine etwas kleinere Welt zu haben, doch besonders in den ersten Monaten des Spielens nicht sonderlich erheblich. An Endgamecontent zu denken noch bevor das Spiel überhaupt erschienen ist und die ersten max-level Chars herumrennen ist ohnehin nicht von Belang, zumal eine der drei Städte schließlich vorhanden sein wird. Ändern wird dies am Spiel nicht sonderlich viel. Die PQs und die Tier 1-3 Zonen werden dennoch spielbar sein.

Ich persönlich finde es nur etwas unglücklich von Mythic angekündigt. Sie versprachen viel, das sie nicht einhalten konnten - hätten sie doch lieber weniger versprochen, dann gäbe es auch kein Gewhine.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass dies alles unerheblich sein wird, solange das Spiel auch ohne diese 4 Klassen und 2 Städte Spaß machen wird. Es gibt genügend zu entdecken. Und wer weiss ... vielleicht müssen wir gar nicht allzu lange warten bis auch der Rest spielbar sein wird. Ich habe lieber ein gutes Spiel mit weniger Möglichkeiten, als ein riesen Spiel mit ständigen Bugs.


My 2 Cents


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Klassen finde ich es jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Spielen kann man ja eh nur eine (bis man mit Twinken anfängt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ich sehe es auch so.... schlimmer ist das die 4 städte nichtdabei sind aber die werden ja anchgepatcht also etwas auf das man sichja noch freuen kann wenn WAR schon released sein wird.


----------



## sybarith (12. Juli 2008)

die hauptstädte sind wohl nicht gestrichen, man wird sie nur nicht gleich von beginn an belagern können. 
siehe tentonhammer

man wird also die hauptstädte bereisen könne usw. allerdings wird man zu spielbeginn nur 2 der 6 städte auch einnehmen können. wenn dies stimmt, wäre es halb so tragisch, da man die städte benutzen kann und dort entsprechend auch un die dungeons kann sowie quests annehmen. und ich schätze mal in den ersten 3 monate wird es noch zu keiner großen belagerung kommen. die ersten spieler werden sicher max level haben, aber zum einnehmen der hauptstädte braucht es mehr als 2 oder 3 dutzend leute. vond aher genug zeit die belagerungsmöglichkeit nach zu patchen.

wie die problematik der fehlenden klassen behandelt wird, bleibt ab zu warten. ich hoffe ja das manch eine klasse raus genommen und durch alternativen ersetzt wird, bei den zwergen wünsche ich mir schon lange einen slayer, der würde sich super vom eisenbrecher unterscheiden und auch gut als DD ins konzept passen.


----------



## PiGrimar (12. Juli 2008)

Reinfall des Jahrhunderts, Marketing ist nicht alles, nette Bilder ändern nichts an ein unfertiges Spiel.
Mythic steht so der drück im nachen das sie ein unfertiges Spile rausbringen müssen, sprich es gibt ja genug die diese Comic Welt kaufen weil sie ein abklatsch aus WoW dort sehen.

Grünhäute & Zwergen Stadt gestrichen, was soll ich mich dann ducht die untersten Tier känpfen wenn eh das Endziehl fehlt ?

Bericht zu Folge, Trennt sich EA von Mythic, d.H Mythic gehen nun die Gelder aus und das Spiele muss raus, noch vor WolK.

Fazit: EA trennt sich von Mythic, Mythic gehen die Gelder aus, das Spiel muss raus egal wie.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (12. Juli 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Bericht zu Folge, Trennt sich EA von Mythic, d.H Mythic gehen nun die Gelder aus und das Spiele muss raus, noch vor WolK.
> 
> Fazit: EA trennt sich von Mythic, Mythic gehen die Gelder aus, das Spiel muss raus egal wie.




Quelle?


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2008)

Unwahrscheinlich. EA braucht auch mal ein MMO und dafür haben sie Mythic eingekauft.


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> die hauptstädte sind wohl nicht gestrichen, man wird sie nur nicht gleich von beginn an belagern können.
> siehe tentonhammer



We spoke with Mark Jacobs (look for the interview this weekend) and the cities WILL be there because that was my concern. The city sieges however will only take place at Altdorf and Inevitable.

Also so wie ich das verstehe und auch schon mein vorredner nannte. Werden die Städte DA sein. Also schonmal kein geheule um, die Stadt is futsch. Die Städte werden zu einem bestimmten, prozentsatz da sein. Allerdings noch nicht belagerungs fähig. 

Oder, verstehe ich hier was falsch?

Quelle:  Link


----------



## Jaimewolf (12. Juli 2008)

Es steht trotz der erstmal herausgeschnittenen Spielinhalte fest, dass War dennoch besser in Puncto PvP sein wird, als WoW.

Ich musste gerade wieder für Marken einige schreckliche Warsongrunden spielen. Das wollt ihr mit wotk spätestens wieder zurück haben? Dieses anspruchslose Rumgehampel der WoW-Bgs, wo die Anzahl der gerade vorherrschenden Imbaklassen und deren Ausrüstung über Sieg und Niederlage entscheidet? 

Meiner Meinung nach wird WAR auch in seiner jetztigen Kürzung, solange nicht mehr Negatives über die Spielinhalte erscheint, dem WoW-PvP dermassen den Rang ablaufen, dass WoW-PvPler zu Statisten degradiert werden.

Aber bitte, wer beim PvP geistig abschalten möchte, der spielt auch besser weiterhin WoW;D


----------



## Validus (12. Juli 2008)

naja finds komsich


----------



## PiGrimar (12. Juli 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Quelle?




Laut Jacobs steht die Verwendung des alten Firmennamens nicht mit einer *bevorstehenden Trennung vom Mutterkonzern Electronic Arts* in Verbindung

Quelle:Buffed News
Quelle:Wenn man sich das auch noch schön reden möchte


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Eratur schrieb:


> We spoke with Mark Jacobs (look for the interview this weekend) and the cities WILL be there because that was my concern. The city sieges however will only take place at Altdorf and Inevitable.
> 
> Also so wie ich das verstehe und auch schon mein vorredner nannte. Werden die Städte DA sein. Also schonmal kein geheule um, die Stadt is futsch. Die Städte werden zu einem bestimmten, prozentsatz da sein. Allerdings noch nicht belagerungs fähig.
> 
> ...



So würde ich das was der Poster sagt verstehen, nur müsste man mal erst das Inteview vorliegen haben.
Gibt so nicht viel her wenn er nur sagt "im Interview ist es, aber das kommt erst am WE"
Schön wäre es natürlich. Dann sind die Städte nicht wirklich drin aber auch nicht wirklich drausen.  

Falls das so ist, wird da jedenfalls ziemlich viel "nicht da" sein......muss ja einiges noch fehlen sonst würde er ja nicht gesagt haben das sie für Belagerungen beim Release nicht zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. Juli 2008)

Soooo.....also mal meine Meinung dazu.

1.) EA will sich von Mythic trennen? Warum soll sich jemand von einer Firma trennen die man extra für MMORPGs eingekauft hat? MMORPGs bringen einfach im moment am besten Geld, da will EA einfach rann. Daoc war ja schon ein gutes Spiel und Mythic ist für sie deswegen ein guter Partner. Mythic war auch zu teuer im einkauf um sie einfach abzustoßen. 

2) Das die ganzen Klassen wegfallen ist ein riesen Mist. Denke aber sie wollen es langsam einfach raus kriegen. Irgendwann verlieren die Leute einfach das Interesse und das will man wohl vermeiden. Nachpatchen ist immer einfacher als es komplett ruhen zu lassen. Computerspiele sind auch wirtschaftlich zu sehen. Man will einfach auch damit Geld verdienen, EA hin oder her. Ich denke das man mit dem rauslassen einfach nur vermeiden will ein zweites Vanguard zu fabrizieren. Egal wie gut Vanguard im moment geworden ist, keine Sau will es mehr spielen weil es so schlecht gestartet ist.   

3) Das die Hauptstädte wegfallen ist nicht weiter tragisch. Ich denke einfach das sie vorallem sehen möchten wie ihr Spiel angenommen wird bevor sie noch mehr Städte reinbringen. Man überlege einfach was passiert wenn WAR mit sagen wir 50.000 Abonumenten startet. Verteilt auf alle Server wären das warscheinlich 2-2,5 K für jeden Server. Damit lässt sich was anfangen und es sichert auch ab das die Leute bei einem RvR lastigen Titel genug Leute haben gegen die sie kämpfen können. Jetzt überlegen wir aber es wäre anders und WAR startet mit 500 Leuten pro Server. Das ganze noch sehr unterschiedlich auf Order und Dest verteilt, dann unter den Völkern noch mal verteilt....... die Vermutung liegt nahe das ich dann bei manchen Hauptstädten im Endgame nichtszu tun hätte oder schlicht überrannt werde. Also besser erstmal alle auf ein Ziel und dann sehen ob essich lohnt. (Die Zahlen sind reine Spielereien, also nicht fragen woher das stammt usw). 


Um meine Ultima Ratio mal abzugeben : DAS SPIEL IST NICHT DRAUSSEN. Abwarten und aufs beste Hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. Juli 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Laut Jacobs steht die Verwendung des alten Firmennamens nicht mit einer *bevorstehenden Trennung vom Mutterkonzern Electronic Arts* in Verbindung
> 
> Quelle:Buffed News
> Quelle:Wenn man sich das auch noch schön reden möchte



Öh...ja? Da steht, dass EA sich *nicht* von Mythic trennen wird. Aber hattest du nicht das Gegenteil behauptet?


----------



## sceezy (12. Juli 2008)

Jaaaaa...PVP in WAR is der absolute Hammer...hää...ach das is noch garnich aufm Markt!!??

Wieso wird immer über ein spiel dermassen in Hype-form geredet,obwohl is noch nicht aufm Markt ist???

Versteh ich nicht...alles nur leeres gebluber...man wird sehn was bei rumkommt,wenn es erschienen ist!!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juli 2008)

@ Pigrimar
EA brauch dieses MMORPG um auf dem markt zu bleiben. nach den Großen Fusion von Activison und Vivendi ist EA "nur" noch zweit größter Spielehersteller. Um wieder einen Weg an die Spitze zu finden brauch EA ebenfalls einen großen Fusionspartner und ein (massentaugliches) MMORPG, von daher würde sich EA stark ins Fleisch schneiden WAR jetzt aufzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

wqarum ich fänds gut wenn ea pleite geht....


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Es steht trotz der erstmal herausgeschnittenen Spielinhalte fest, dass War dennoch besser in Puncto PvP sein wird, als WoW.



Feststehen tut hier gar nichts, das Spiel ist noch nicht released. Und wenn ich mir deinen Post so durchlese bin ich mir sicher dass Du in Random Gruppen im PvP rumfällst. Glaubst Du wirklich sowas ist in anderen Spielen dann besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (12. Juli 2008)

hm ich  kann nur wieder einmal sagen wartet bis die NDA fällt umzu sehen was nun wirklich drin steckt.


----------



## patrick.c (12. Juli 2008)

Die Ankündigung hat IMHO WAR extrem geschadet. Was soll ich als Spieler denn mit 2 rassen, in denen nicht alle Stereotypen vorhanden sind?
Das ist nicht Wow, wo die Rassen sehr schnell vermischt zusammenspielen. Durch die Tiers ist das ganze relativ getrennt.
Ich denke WAR wird das gleiche Schicksal wie Hellgate ereilen. Schade, hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

Hellgate ist kein schlechtes Spiel,nur überteuert..Aber Hauptsache man flamt irgendwas um dazuzugehören und irgendwas schlecht zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (12. Juli 2008)

> Die Ankündigung hat IMHO WAR extrem geschadet. Was soll ich als Spieler denn mit 2 rassen, in denen nicht alle Stereotypen vorhanden sind?
> Das ist nicht Wow, wo die Rassen sehr schnell vermischt zusammenspielen. Durch die Tiers ist das ganze relativ getrennt.
> Ich denke WAR wird das gleiche Schicksal wie Hellgate ereilen. Schade, hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht.


naja, wenn dunkelelfen einen heavy tank haben wollten, hätten sie auch mit dem schwarzen gardisten pech, der heavy tank ist schließlich der scharzork.
die tiers sind da, aber die völker werden sich so oder so mischen. anders ist es auch nicht gedacht. wenn sich nur die chaosspieler entscheiden einen raid auf eine haupstadt zu starten, werden sie es alleine extrem schwer haben und wohl nicht schaffen, im endeffekt muß die ganze zerstörungsseite zusammen arbeiten um eine hauptstadt ein zu nehmen. es kommt so oder so dazu, das sich die 3 völker der jeweilige fraktion untereinander vermischen.
das ganze wird wohl dadurch, das im moment einige klasse fehlen, noch verstärkst. aber selbst wenn diese von begin an vorhanden wären. würde es zu dieser vermengung kommen.


----------



## Visi0n (12. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch gar net wie sich der Rest spielt du Plagegeist. Also kannst du dir mal sowas von keine Meinung bilden. Danke und Tschüss.




lass ihn doch seine meinung vertreten ... du plagegeist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> wqarum ich fänds gut wenn ea pleite geht....



Ich hoffe dein Vater hat einen Arbeitsplatz bei einer EA Gruppe oder firma ..... mal sehen ob du ohne taschengeld und so auch noch glücklich bist


Es ist schön udn gut wenn man eine Firma nich tsonderlich leiden kann (wobei ich glaub das EA dem Tokio hotel syndrom verfallen ist ... manche User....ok. eigentlich fast alle die behaupten sie wurden Ea hassen ,tun dies,weil es grad Mode ist .... wenn man sie fragen würde warum ,käme auch nur imemr die selben argumente die sie bei buffed.de gelesen haben  zutage), aber eine firma von grundheraus zu hassen udn zu meinen sie solle doch bitte pleite gehen .... das geht schon etwas arg weit.
Immerhin hängen da auch existenzen von Privatmenschen dran


----------



## Jaimewolf (12. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Feststehen tut hier gar nichts, das Spiel ist noch nicht released. Und wenn ich mir deinen Post so durchlese bin ich mir sicher dass Du in Random Gruppen im PvP rumfällst. Glaubst Du wirklich sowas ist in anderen Spielen dann besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der nächste Hobbypsychologe, wunderbar. Wenn ich mir deine Polemik so ansehe, fällst du wohl eher um. Und es gehört nunmal nicht viel dazu, das WoW-PvP zu toppen. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch einer dieser Roxxordruiden, weil diese Klasse so imba ist?


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Hellgate ist kein schlechtes Spiel,nur überteuert..Aber Hauptsache man flamt irgendwas um dazuzugehören und irgendwas schlecht zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hingegeg nwürd shcon sagen das es nichtnru durch die überteuerung gefloppt ist ....... 

Vom Grund herraus hat es das selbe Spielpzinip wie ein Duiablo /Diablo 2 ..... doch das Problem ist - was sich sicher auch bei D3 zeigen wird, aber veentuel nicht so stark wegen starker fanbase - das dieses Prinzip des itemgeilen grindens nicht mehr unbedingt jeden spieler anspricht der durch Oblivion oder anderen Rollenspielen stark verwöhnt ist.



Aber prinzipiel ist Hellgate Londo necht ein schönes spiel geworden, die Neuerungen überzeugen auf voller Länge nur die außenareals mit den Monstern sidn teilweise so öde ausgefallen das ich nicht weiter gespielt hab als die ersten paar Levels.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Der nächste Hobbypsychologe, wunderbar. Wenn ich mir deine Polemik so ansehe, fällst du wohl eher um. Und es gehört nunmal nicht viel dazu, das WoW-PvP zu toppen. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch einer dieser Roxxordruiden, weil diese Klasse so imba ist?




Make Arguments not Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den kleinen satz des kleinen mods als polemisch abzutun wäre genauso schlim mwie deinen Satz als nicht-polemisch zu deklarieren.

Kurz: Ihr nehmt euch beide eigentlich nicht soo viel. 



Ihr begebt euch beide aufs Glateis den anderen bewerten zu wollen anhand einiger sätze hier.
Stürzt Euch lieber auf manch anderen hier, da klaptp das eidneutig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suspicious (12. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nich was jetzt bottom line vom Fred is oder wie oft es schon erwähnt wurde ... aaaber ich stelle mir das ganz geil vor mit nur 2 hauptstädten zumindest fürs erste ... soll heißen ich finde es is jetz kein Drama weil dann werden die Städte raids , denke ich, wirklich schlachten von "epischen" Ausmaßen. Hinzu kommt das es dann wirklich heiß erwartete ereignisse werden weil es einfach mal nich so oft dazu kommt das man den gegner soweit hat, das seine Stadt angegriffen werden kann. 

Alle angaben ohne Gewähr und unter der Vorraussetzung das die anderen Städte nicht relativ schnell nachgepatched werden.
just my 2 cents


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Für diejenigen die gerade nicht in den englischen Foren lesen:

Umm, that's is exactly what I've been saying all day actually. More cities coming in after launch and those classes (or replacement classes) coming in later. I can't say 100% that those classes will be in because if I could, I'd delay the game again and put them in.

Mark

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...8580#post968580


----------



## Jaimewolf (12. Juli 2008)

Sofern wirklich nichts mehr aus dem Spiel geworfen wird und nach Fall der NDA auch alles so bestehen bleibt wie wir es aus den Interviews und Spielinhaltvorstellungen von Mythic kennen, so wird WAR, bei Nachimplementierung des fehlenden Contents, ein guter PvP-Titel werden.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Klignt doch nach ner guten Lösung , mit dem nachimplementieren .... natürlich doof für die,die schon fest geplant hatten ne schwarzen gardisten o.ä. zuspielen


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem "enthalten und begehbar, aber nicht angreifbar" bezüglich Städten taucht auch immer öfter auf....aber nichts von "offizieller" Seite.

Folks,

No, the other CCs will not be there at launch, that's the point. I thought I've made that abundantly clear in my posts here and in the interview. The CCs will be put in over time but not, repeat not available at launch.

Mark

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...41&page=106


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

Genau wissen wirs eh erst nach fall der NDA, aber hey. Wenns schon immer mehr in der Gerüchte Küche darüber brodelt, dann gibts da bestimmt auch ein Süpchen drüber. Soll heissen, das da warscheinlich was wahres drann ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach mal abwarten und schon darauf freuen.


----------



## Amrasragor (12. Juli 2008)

mein gott... nur heulsusen hier?
ja dann wird halt beim release nich alles da sein was versprochen worden is... 
so wie ich mir das duchgelesen hab, werden die meisten doch eh hier nich nur eine klasse spielen.
wie kann man nur so unflexibel sein...

und mal ehrlich... 
dat is nur n spiel...

heult ihr auch alle so rum wenn die politik nicht das macht was versprochen worden is?!?


----------



## Khalem (12. Juli 2008)

Ja lol xD

Hieß es nit immer "Das Spiel ist eigendlich schon fertig, wir könnten es Morgen schon releasen wenn wir wollten, wir sind nur noch  nicht ganz zufrieden damit, wir wollen das es wirklich ein perfektes und großartiges Spiel wird " Bla bla bla bla bla.... solche <<schwafler eyh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Juli 2008)

> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber meiner Ansicht nach hat Blizzard während der Entwicklung von World of Warcraft nicht so schnell mit Superlativen um sich geworfen, die sie nicht halten konnten wie Mythic das Problem hat.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Habe zwar die Entwicklung von WoW im Vorfeld nicht verfolgt aber ich glaube "Superlativ" ist inzwischen ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen von Blizzard Entertaiment genauso wie episch™, großartig™ und fantastisch™

Ich meine welche Firma traut sich sonst einen Jahrmarkt ohne jeglichste Attraktionen ins Spiel zu bauen (inzwischen gibts ja zumindest die Kanone...) und das dann als Sensation des Jahres zu verkaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie dem auch sei: MMORPGS konkurrieren nicht mit den Spielen von 2005 sondern mit denen von heute und wenn man zu spät kommt muss man eben ein bisschen mehr bringen...


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. Juli 2008)

Na mal abwarten bis der erste Sterntaler Post kommt. Hoffe ja mal bald sonst geht die ganze Geschichte echt ausser Kontrolle. Na zumindest mal danke an die LOD Leute. Die Posts fallen immer positiver auf in dem ganzen pro /contra geflame. Wundert mich im moment nur echt das sich die Community Manager nicht langsam mal melden. Wäre schön mal was von denen dazu zu hören. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das sie nichts sagen können / dürfen.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juli 2008)

Die Leute reden ja so, als hätte Mythic die Entwicklung eingestellt, dabei haben sie nur Dinge rausgenommen die sie für unausgereift hielten. Wären sie im Spiel bei Release, wäre das Gemecker vermutlich mindestens genauso gross.

Und ausserdem : Gab es jemals ein MMORPG wo alles von Beginn an super klappte ? Also mir ist keins bekannt. Auch bei WoW fehlte zum Release noch massig Content. Sogar ganze Gebiete waren noch nicht fertig und kamen erst ein paar Monate später per Patch nach.

Bei jedem MMORPG gab es Probleme.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Wieder eine kurze Aktualisierung:

Folks,

A few things and then I'm probably signing off these threads as I've said here and elsewhere everything that I can say regarding these changes. Over the next few weeks we'll be talking a lot more, especially after the NDA lift.

1) For those that are saying that they should cancel their pre-order, that they feel betrayed after ordering it, well, if that's how you feel, you should do exactly that. That's why we made these announcements now and didn't hold them back just before release (when it would be too late to cancel) or not even make them at all. So, I can understand people being upset but saying that we weren't acting with integrity is just wrong.

2) Regarding this content going in as paid expansion packs, not likely. We want to give out plenty of free/subscription content, just like in DAoC, if you're a subscriber, you get the content as part of your monthly fee as these things are part of the plan. Now, just so we're clear again, I'm not sure that these 4 careers will go back into the game now or ever. They'll only go in if they are great. We want to get the next city pairing in as soon as possible but only after we are sure that we've had enough time to fix what will inevitably go wrong with the the first pairing and make sure that it goes into the second pairing. We do not, repeat do not, have any plans to make this content available as a separate expansion pack.

3) Regarding other MMORPGs and cut content, there has never been a single large-scale MMORPG that hasn't cut out ideas/content that might have looked good either on paper or even during development. That's just how it goes when you are working on a game that can take anywhere from 3-6 years to develop that has as many systems/features/content as these games. Anyone who says otherwise hasn't been paying enough attention to a MMO development or is being less than truthful. Things change all the time during development and sometimes things that are cut are cut for the best reasons.

4) Regarding the concept that everything was in the game and working great and that we only delayed the game for polish, sorry but that is not true. When we announced the delay for Fall I said:

http://warherald.warhammeronline.com...le.war?id=111:

"During the most recent phase of beta testing, two things have become clear. One was that our key innovations - Public Quests, Tome of Knowledge and Realm vs. Realm combat - were all coming along very well, as was the first stage of our innovative crafting system. The second, that the game would benefit from additional iteration time as well as adding a layer of polish or two. Fortunately, as part of Electronic Arts, we are able to do just that."

Iteration time + additional polish time. Here on WHA I also talked about iteration time and polish time as two separate things. I'm sorry, like I said, I can understand people being upset but when they say I said that everything was great and all we needed was polish time, that's simply untrue.

Mark

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...0680#post970680


PS Ein verzweifelter Black Guard:

I totally agree. We need a tank for Empire and the Dark Elves, even if it has to be something other than a KotBS or Black Guard. Make it an Executioner, Make it a Cold One Knight on Foot. Heck make it a spearmen with a shield I don't care. I just want to play a Dark Elf tank. I bet my Empire bretheren feel the same way.


----------



## reddevil306 (12. Juli 2008)

Stancer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ausserdem : Gab es jemals ein MMORPG wo alles von Beginn an super klappte ? Also mir ist keins bekannt. Auch bei WoW fehlte zum Release noch massig Content. Sogar ganze Gebiete waren noch nicht fertig und kamen erst ein paar Monate später per Patch nach.
> 
> Bei jedem MMORPG gab es Probleme.



Das Problem an der Sache ist nur das dies die grosse Masse nicht interessiert guck dir AoC als Beispiel an (Mein Accountläuft noch 2 Monate). Dieses Schicksal wird jedes MMO haben weil viele einfach durch WoW einen gewissen Standart gewöhnt sind. 
Um diesen Standard überhaupt zu erreichen müsste jedes MMO bei beim erreichen des Goldstatus noch ein Jahr Open betal laufen was nicht passieren wird. 

Wie man durch die News sieht wird schon mit dem Rotstift durch die Features Liste gegangen, die Städte und Klassen sind erst der Anfang, da wird noch mehr dem rotStift zum Opfer fallen je näher der Releastermin ist. Manches wird publiziert andere Dinge werden einfach nicht im Spiel integriert sein wenn es erscheint. 

Es ist vertändlich das niemand gerne zugibt den Releastermin  nach einem anderen Unternehmen zu richten und man gerne das erzählt was der Kunde hören möchte, nämlich dass das spiel erst erscheint wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## mendiger (12. Juli 2008)

ach wenn das spiel mal draußen ist. hat es eh jeder vergessen...
und es ist wirklich besser so....
wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt haabe!!!
nur mal dreüber schlafen...


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2008)

Wenigstens geben die Jungs das im Vorfeld zu und dass die Ideen für die jetzt weggefallenen Hauptstädte und Klassen da sind sehe ich positiv. Immerhin weiß man, dass hier Nachschub kommen wird.
Lieber gibt man von vornherein zu, dass man das aus Zeit- oder was auch immer für Gründen nicht drin hat, als dass die Leute am Releasetag feststellen "Hey meine Klasse fehlt!!! WTF?!".

Insofern, muss ich schon ein Lob an EA Mythic aussprechen, dass sie wenigstens so ehrlich sind.


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Macht Sinn, sonst wäre längst ein besseres Spiel als WoW rausgekommen... Aber wie passen die "SIE" da mit rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun? ein fall für galileo mistery...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2008)

So langsam scheint es sich wirklich zu beruhigen...
Ich meine auch, wir wissen es frühzeitig und können uns freuen.
Ich hab es lieber so, als wenn es so wäre wie Kyragan es sagte, dass es alles leise still und heimlich von statten geht.
Also alle abregen und abwarten, vielleicht erleben wir eine Überraschung, vielleicht nicht, wer weiß das schon...

Auf jeden Fall entspannen

und Exo... auf die Folge von Galileo Mystery freu ich mich schon ;-)


----------



## celion (12. Juli 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenigstens geben die Jungs das im Vorfeld zu und dass die Ideen für die jetzt weggefallenen Hauptstädte und Klassen da sind sehe ich positiv. Immerhin weiß man, dass hier Nachschub kommen wird.
> Lieber gibt man von vornherein zu, dass man das aus Zeit- oder was auch immer für Gründen nicht drin hat, als dass die Leute am Releasetag feststellen "Hey meine Klasse fehlt!!! WTF?!".
> 
> Insofern, muss ich schon ein Lob an EA Mythic aussprechen, dass sie wenigstens so ehrlich sind.



wenn ich eine klasse spielen will die leider zum release nicht existiert, kauf ich mir das spiel auch nicht.

Ich zieh doch nicht irgendwas hoch um später wieder von vorne anzufangen sobald meine Klasse irgendwann mal reingepatcht wird

Ich halte es einfach nur für eine Frechheit von EA (Ehrlichkeit hin oder her)


----------



## Exo1337 (12. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> wenn ich eine klasse spielen will die leider zum release nicht existiert, kauf ich mir das spiel auch nicht.
> 
> Ich zieh doch nicht irgendwas hoch um später wieder von vorne anzufangen sobald meine Klasse irgendwann mal reingepatcht wird
> 
> Ich halte es einfach nur für eine Frechheit von EA (Ehrlichkeit hin oder her)




find ich gar nicht, da sie es ja vorher gesagt haben, un den leuten (wie jetzt zum beispiel mal dir) die gelegenheit gegeben haben, sich den kauf nochmal zu überdenken. eine frechheit wäre es gewesen, hätten sie genau das eben nicht gemacht, sondern die käufer einfach mal "reinrennen" lassen.  -> edit: was für mich aber quasi unvorstellbar is, da das Ausmaß ja ziemlich groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@selor: ich mich auch^^


----------



## Leoncore (12. Juli 2008)

Das sinnvollste wäre erst mal, nur die Klassen/Rassen zu integrieren, die auch ne Hauptstadt haben. Alles andere würde nur zu unbalancing führen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> wenn ich eine klasse spielen will die leider zum release nicht existiert, kauf ich mir das spiel auch nicht.
> 
> Ich zieh doch nicht irgendwas hoch um später wieder von vorne anzufangen sobald meine Klasse irgendwann mal reingepatcht wird
> 
> Ich halte es einfach nur für eine Frechheit von EA (Ehrlichkeit hin oder her)



d.h. du spielst ein spiel nur wegen einer klasse bzw Rasse?


sehr merkwürdig.

@ Exo:
Das macht kein spielhersteller monatelang angeben es wären die und die inhalte und sie dann nicht brignen , ohne dabei ne ankündigung vor dem spielstart zu bringen (udn ich red nicht von irgendwelchen schwammigen versprechungen sodnern von konkreten wie charakter )

d.h. sacred 2 würde nie herrauskommen ohne seraphim wenn sich der spielhersteller nicht zumidnest paar wochn vor dem release dafür bereits im internet bekannt hätte.

sonst könnten sie damit rechnen das bald zivilklagen reinbrezeln


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist es schön,dass Mythic uns jetzt alles sagt und nicht 3 Tage nach Release ankommt mit: "Ätsch,Pech gehabt." Trotzdem darf man als potentieller Kunde auch meckern,dass es eigentlich immer hieß,dass das Spiel schon fast fertig wäre. Dann hat man auch das Recht des Kunden und darf meckern. Natürlich werde ich trotzdem WAR antesten (den Weißen Löwen gibt es ja noch), einen faden Beigeschmack hab ich trotzdem.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Gut das ganze ist jetzt Tatsache, 4 Städte nicht von Anfang an dabei, 4 Klassen auch nicht von Anfang an dabei.
Städte kommen alle kostenlos rein (kein Add on) Er hat ja wenigstens zugegeben das sie ihr Spiel dann vergessen könnten wenn sie SO lange brauchen würden.
Die Klassen haben ein großes MAY BE davor und können bei der Streichung durch andere "neue Klassen" ersetzt werden.
Soweit die Information, daran ändert sich auch nichts mehr.  Man kann jetzt da noch 200 Seiten drüber schreiben......(im englischen Forum sind sie schon bei 120 so nebenebei)   das wird aber daran nichts mehr ändern.

Was wir erwarten ----->können<----- ist das als nächstes zwei Städte fertig gestellt werden.
Ich würde vermuten das die nächsten Städte Zwerg/Ork sind.  Sie sagten ja schon das sie so schnell wie möglich (was relativ ist) zwei Städte = Kampagne "nachrüsten".

Im Zwerk/Ork Konflikt gibt sind ja eigentlich beide Städte "zwergischer Bauart" da Grundgerüst dürfte nicht völlig gegensätzlich sein.
Die Zwergenstadt wird beim "aufsteigen" möglicherweise mit Edelmetallen/Edelsteinen verziert, Handwerkskunst bzw Steinmetzarbeiten werden sie "aufwerten".
Die eroberte zwergenfestung wird einfach "orkifiziert" (wie das aussieht kann man sich ja gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich stelle es mir schwieriger vor Lothern "aufzurüsten". HE haben irgendwie immer den Beigeschmack "elitär" da irgendwie vom Armenviertel zur Prunkstadt aufzusteigen......das passt eher zu Altdorf.
Lothern müsste selbst in der ersten Stufe "glänzend" aussehen......spontan wüßte ich nicht wie man da was deutlich scmückt bzw stell ichs mir schwieriger vor.


Auch beim Inhalt (der ja angeblich fehlt) gibts sicher bei den Orks die meisten Lacher..."tritt den Kleinsten"  "Kopfnussduell"....die Orks bieten in ihrer Lebensart ja schön viel skuriele Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (12. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> d.h. du spielst ein spiel nur wegen einer klasse bzw Rasse?



Jeder spielt nummal die Klasse die im Spaß macht.
Die Klasse die mir Spaß machen würde ist leider nicht vorhanden.......Kein schwarzer Gardist------> kein WAR

Mit dem nachpatchen von Städten kann ich leben. Aber Klassen, das wird ein Schuß nach hinten (balancing)


----------



## Panador (12. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich sttelle es mir schwieriger vor Lothern "aufzurüsten". HE haben irgendwie immer den Beigeschmack "elitär" da irgendwie vom Armenviertel zur Prunkstadt aufzusteigen......das passt eher zu Altdorf.
> Lothern müsste selbst in der ersten Stufe "glänzend" aussehen......spontan wüßte ich nicht wie man da was deutlich scmückt bzw stell ichs mir schwieriger vor.




Hm... doch, kann man schon ähnlich machen imo. Situation: Spätestens nach der ersten Eroberung wäre selbst die Elfen-Hauptstadt wohl ziemlich am Ende, die erste Stadt-Stufe müßte man sich imo so vorstellen. Man wird zwar erkennen können, dass die Stadt gut aussehen kann bzw mal gut aussah, aber sie is einfach heruntergekommen/zerstört worden. Damit lässt sich auch bei der Elfen-Stadt genauso Lvl 1 "Slum-Stadt" -> Lvl 4 "High End Prunk Stadt" (oder so) machen, auch nicht unbedingt unglaubwürdig oder so.

Bei der Ork/Zwerg-Stadt-Theorie... glaub ich nicht. Das würde ja für wenig Aufwand sprechen, also bei der Implementation. a) Wenn es so einfach wäre würd ich nicht verstehn wieso sie es erst rausnehmen sollten b) Das könnte eine zu "simple" Lösung sein, die sie zwar machen könnten, was dann aber wieder komplett wider ihrer "Wir wollen alles great, magnificient machen." laufen würde. Die Spieler würden wohl merken wie gut zb Altdorf und die Inevitable City sind und wie fade eine so verwirklichte Ork/Zwerg-Stadt sein würde, da würden sich dann wohl erst wieder viele denken "Und dafür habt ihr die rausgenommen?! Mir reichts, cya Mythic."


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

Jep, das mit dem "zerstört" stimmt sicher, nur sollen sich nach ihren Aussagen ja die Städte nicht "ähnlich" sein.....er hat das ja als Grund für die momentane Streichung genannt.
In Altdorf scheint es ja wohl von "totale vermüllte Bruchbude" zu "glänzend sauberer Stadt " zu laufen......Bei der Chaosstadt vll von "unmutiert" zu "mutiert" (möglicherweise)

Wenn sie jetzt noch eine Stadt von "total kaputt" " zu "glorreich" entwickeln....wäre auch wieder ein wenig zu ähnlich, sie wollen es ja nicht WIE Altdorf halten, darum die Streichung.
Vll wollen sie ein "würdevoll kaputt" erzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Aber natürlich alles reine Spekulation.

Wobei selbst etwas orkisch zu gestalten nicht "einfach" ist. Die Stadt hat ja sicher die gleiche Größe wie die existierenden. Die müssen schon ziemlich groß sein, wenn die ganze Serverbevölkerung da rein soll.

Das die Sache mit den Städten bestimmt keinem gefällt, das dürfte ihnen klar sein. Wenn sie jetzt zulange an einem weiteren Stadtpaar arbeiten, ka ob sie das wirklich riskieren wollen.
Auserdem wissen wir ja nicht wie weit sie schon sind.

Das sie nicht alle 4 nachliefern sondern erst 2 hat er ja auch schon behauptet.


----------



## sceezy (12. Juli 2008)

@moagim.....alles bisschen schön reden und aus scheisse nen bonbon machen!!!!
Das klappt nicht....sie haben sich von anfang an übernommen und versuchen jetzt zu retten,was zu retten ist.wie gut es wirklich wird sieht man erst,wenn es dann irgendwann ma draussen ist!!
Aber pseudo fan-boy gelaber is fürn Arsch....man..man...abwarten bis das spiel draussen ist..alles andere is reine spekulation und ejakulations-wunschdenken!!


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

sceezy schrieb:


> @moagim.....alles bisschen schön reden und aus scheisse nen bonbon machen!!!!
> Das klappt nicht....sie haben sich von anfang an übernommen und versuchen jetzt zu retten,was zu retten ist.wie gut es wirklich wird sieht man erst,wenn es dann irgendwann ma draussen ist!!
> Aber pseudo fan-boy gelaber is fürn Arsch....man..man...abwarten bis das spiel draussen ist..alles andere is reine spekulation und ejakulations-wunschdenken!!



Was maulst du mich an^^ wie kommst du drauf das ich da was schön rede?
Ich sage doch nirgendwo das ist TOLL ich FREU mich ja so.

Lediglich was ich vermute das sie jetzt tun. Was hat das mit SCHÖN reden zu tun

Mal abgesehen davon das du vll. deine spätpubertierenden Wortschatz überdenkst.


----------



## Eratur (12. Juli 2008)

@Sceezy

Spekulation führt zur Diskusion, Diskusion führt zu Forum, Forum führt zu Community, Community führt zum Community Manager,  

Na merkste was, ohne Spekulation gäbs das ganze hier nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sceezy (12. Juli 2008)

@moagim...spätpubatierend...jetzt hast mich aber getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön das du reagiert hast...das zeigt mir dass ich nich so falsch lag....ganz ruhig..ich wollt dir nich an dein WAR-Bein pissen!!!
Trotz alle dem sollte man nich über ungelegte eier schon in superlativen sprechen...Ich freuch mich schon auf die epischen RvR-schlachten,wenn nur Intelligente WAR-pieler PvP machen
nich so wie in WoW wo eh alles nur für spätpubatierende kiddies ist.....hoffe einige haben die Ironie verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (12. Juli 2008)

sceezy schrieb:


> @moagim...spätpubatierend...jetzt hast mich aber getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nette Anspielung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist übringens nicht nötig weiter Fäkalbegriffe zu verwenden, ein Ausrufezeichen langt auch völlig.

Wie würdest du deinen letzten Satz denn sonst beschreiben?^^
Wie kommst du denn auf "nur Intelligente" WAR-Spieler? Ich habe nie gesagt das die "Intelligenz" nach WAR wandert.
Fühlst du dich durch das spätbubertierend jetzt in deiner Ehre als WoW Spieler angegriffen?^^
Tja, da muss ich dich leider entäuschen, WoW bedeutet nicht = Unterschicht/null Intelligenz. Habe ich auch nie behauptet.
Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe eine sehr hohe Meinung von vielen WoW Spielern.
Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter "durch die Blume" reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: @ Blue
Passt klasse^^


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich mich Moagim nur anschließen. Bluescreen, dein Comic triffts genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir schwieriger vor Lothern "aufzurüsten". HE haben irgendwie immer den Beigeschmack "elitär" da irgendwie vom Armenviertel zur Prunkstadt aufzusteigen......das passt eher zu Altdorf.
> Lothern müsste selbst in der ersten Stufe "glänzend" aussehen......spontan wüßte ich nicht wie man da was deutlich scmückt bzw stell ichs mir schwieriger vor.




In diversen büchern sidn auch von Armen bzw einwanderervierteln von elfenstädten die rede ...so sol les da mehr nach der alten welt aussehen .... desweiteren sollen in elfenstädten schon lange elfen i nder minderheit sein...

EDIt.: Ich bin gespannt wie dann die stadt der DE am Ende aussehen wird....sie muss ja vom konzept hern och schlimemr sei nals ork oder chaoten stadt immerhin wird khain gepriesen udn es werden (hoffentlich) überall gegerbte Elfen udn menschenhäute hängen und kessel voll Blut kochen .. obwohl FSK 12 wohl "nönö" sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd sie mal besuchn ... bzw sie raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Was maulst du mich an^^ wie kommst du drauf das ich da was schön rede?
> Ich sage doch nirgendwo das ist TOLL ich FREU mich ja so.
> 
> Lediglich was ich vermute das sie jetzt tun. Was hat das mit SCHÖN reden zu tun
> ...




lass ih ndoch .. je früher sich solche Leute von diesem Game distanzieren umso besser wird die community ....

PS: hab grad etwas gutes wohl an dem update gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele Hater -> Viel "WAR ist nun gegessen" -> Communityelite bleibt so hoffentlich


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Yop, umso mehr das Spiel schlecht gemacht wird und der Hype zurückgeht, verliert Mythic zwar ein paar Kunden, aber viele der ungenießbaren Leute bleiben fern und die Comunity kann sich frei entfalten, so ähnlich wie bei HdRo, wenn es dort auch solch eine Comunity geben sollte, höre es auch immer nur.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> PS: hab grad etwas gutes wohl an dem update gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na gut, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Wer jetzt noch dabei bleibt will WAR entweder spielen, weil er das Setting generell mag oder die "Streichungen" als zwar schade, aber nicht so gravierend wie es momentan aufgebauscht wird ansieht. Beide Personengruppen machen auf mich den Eindruck nette potenzielle Mitspieler zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde hat Mythic uns damit einen Gefallen getan: Die Hype-Mitläufer bleiben draußen.

Vielleicht sollte Blizzard dasselbe mal bei WoW versuchen, dann hätt ich noch ein tolles PvE-Spiel als Alternative und wäre 100% glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Das wird Blizzard, aber niemlas in Betracht ziehn, denn der Hype ist ihr bester Freund!


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Das wird Blizzard, aber niemlas in Betracht ziehn, denn der Hype ist ihr bester Freund!



Und wenn das so bleibt dann wird er über kurz oder lang auch ihr EINZIGER Freund sein. Dummerweise bringt ein Hype kein Geld ein, wenn kein Inhalt dahinter steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass es mir in ein paar Jahren in Bezug auf WoW genauso gehen wird wie jetzt gerade in Bezug auf Diablo 2: Ich frage mich ständig "Mein Gott, warum hast du dieses Spiel nur rauf und runter gezockt? Da ist doch eigentlich kein bisschen Inhalt drin!"


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Naja also eigenlich war sogar ein Haufen Inhalt dahinter, der zurechtgebiegen, zu schnell vorgespult und somit überflogen wurde, womit wir bei einem nahezu sinnfreien spiel angelangt sind. Es wird der DK kommen, der normalerweise einem gewöhnlichen Krieger überlegen sein müsste, aber da in WoW Items den Kampf bestimmen, wird einfach eine weiter Klasse(Heldenklasse) eingefügt und so wird es weiter gehen, bis alle verstanden haben, dass das Spiel solangsam immer mehr zum sinnfreien Spiel wird.


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Naja also eigenlich war sogar ein Haufen Inhalt dahinter, der zurechtgebiegen, zu schnell vorgespult und somit überflogen wurde, womit wir bei einem nahezu sinnfreien spiel angelangt sind. Es wird der DK kommen, der normalerweise einem gewöhnlichen Krieger überlegen sein müsste, aber da in WoW Items den Kampf bestimmen, wird einfach eine weiter Klasse(Heldenklasse) eingefügt und so wird es weiter gehen, bis alle verstanden haben, dass das Spiel solangsam immer mehr zum sinnfreien Spiel wird.



WoW gibt den spielern eigentlich nur das was sie wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr items mehr dmg mehr heilung mehr items mehr von allen einfacher besser schneller. (Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger^^ )
Es ist wie fast food.
Ich mein jeder kann sich in WoW solo oder in kleinen gruppen schnell und einfach gut equipen.

Ob´s sinnfrei ist den spielern das zu geben was sie wollen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke nicht *g*


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn mans so sieht, dann haste natürlich vollkommen recht. Story? Ach egal die interessiert sowieso keinen. Blance? Ach das passt schon irgendwie, solang meine Klasse imba ist reicht mir das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

vote sceezy for Ermahnung...

Also mittlerweile bin ich ja etwas ruhiger geworden.

Und mal so gesehen - WoW hatte am Anfang auch nicht den kompletten Content von Stand Patch 1.11 (beispielsweise) zum Start im Spiel. Und da sie es ja definitiv nachliefern werdenkannman sich zunächst in den Imperiums- und Chaosgebieten austoben (und Zwerge vs Hochelfen bis Tier 4) und dann hat mannach ein paar Monaten auch wieder was neues im Spiel (und das Konzept der lebendigen Städte ist nun mal extrem schwer umzusetzen - vielleicht haben sie sich dabei auch wirklich übernommen, wer weis).

Mich interessier nur noch, ob die fehlenden 4 Archtypen den wenigstens definitiv ins Spiel kommen, ob es jetzt die anglündigten Karrieren bleiben ist mir dabei schon egal. Also ob es denn später mal einen Imperiumstank geben wird, sei es nun der Ritter des Sonnenordens, ein Reichsgardist oder ein Bihandkämpfer...


----------



## Panador (13. Juli 2008)

Jo, die Archetypen kommen sicher, müssen ja über kurz oder lang. Es gibt nur 4 Archetypen, wenn auf einmal vier Rassen, auch noch rp-untypisch, auf Dauer ohne einen Archetyp auskommen müssten... spätestens dann hauen ihnen die Spieler ab, das kann man nich bringen.
Ne, die Archetypen kommen, nur eben ob in Form der bereits angekündigten Klassen oder Ersatz-Klassen, is noch nicht klar.

Wobei ich mich frage wie sie Ersatz-Klassen einigermaßen schnell mit der Qualität ins Spiel bringen wollen wenn sie's bei den angekündigten schon nicht geschafft haben, und an denen werkeln sie schon jahre/monatelang....


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juli 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage wie sie Ersatz-Klassen einigermaßen schnell mit der Qualität ins Spiel bringen wollen wenn sie's bei den angekündigten schon nicht geschafft haben, und an denen werkeln sie schon jahre/monatelang....



Das wäre dann auch meine Befürchtung. Im Endeffekt ist es mir ja nun schon gleichgültiger, dass einige die Klassenzurückgenommen wurden und solange es ein offizielles Statement gibt, dass sie halt definitiv die Archetypen nachliefern, bin ich auch schon besänftigt. Dann spiele ich halt entweder einen Eisenbrecher oder einen Sigmarpriester bis der Imperiumstank kommt...


----------



## Larandera (13. Juli 2008)

Da ich sowieso Chosen spielen werde,find ich das ja nicht so schlimm. Fehlende Hauptstädte sind sicher am Anfang nervig,jedoch,man weis ja nicht wie lange man eig braucht um dort zu sein vom leveln her. Da t1-t4 schon Festungen etc sind,die genug Grundlage für sehr sehr sehr langes PvP geben werden, ist die fehlende Hauptstadt erstmal nicht soo schlimm,da die meisten wahrscheinlich genau wenn die da ist das richtige Level haben werden. 

Trozdem schade um das,aber mal abwarten. Hab gedacht ich mach mir nen Schwarzen Gardisten als 2ten Char oder zum testen,da ich Dunkelelfen einfach super finde,hat sich wohl erstmal erledigt^^


----------



## Kalium (13. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das ganze eher postiv als negativ, nen mmorpg wächst mit der zeit und um es fertig zu stellen muss es einfach bereits auf dem markt sein. ich spiele lieber erstmal nur eine hauptstadtpaarung, als 3? hauptstadtpaarungen zu spielen, die alle unfertig und buggy sind.
die geringere anzahl der klassen stört auch nicht besonders, ich kann mich momentan eh nicht entscheiden, denn mal ehrlich das is schonen nen haufen an klassen und rassen die sie vorhaben ins spiel zu bringen.
ich freue mich immernoch auf WAR und warte gespannt auf den release, bei wow hat es auch seine zeit gedauert bis es so war wie es jetzt ist und es läuft immernoch massig falsch, also keep cool.
der release wird zeigen ob top oder flop.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Da defenitiv alles nachgereicht wird und hoffentlich auch nur als Patch, also bei den CC steht dies já schon fest, ist die Aufregung nicht mehr ganz so groß, solang die sich nicht mit allem erst nach einem Jahr oder noch später blicken lassen.
Wie sie nun neue Karrieren reinbringen wollen, weiß ich auch nicht genau, aber es werden ja lediglich das Aussehen und eventuell ein paar Anderungen bei den Fertigkeiten und beim Schaden vernommen werden, d.h., wenn sie die anderen Karrieren nun so großtartig haben wie sie es seien sollen, wird man vieles von ihnen in die anderen Karrieren einbringen können und da der Druck fehlt beüglcih des Patches werden sie das schon schaffen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juli 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> WoW gibt den spielern eigentlich nur das was sie wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genauso ist es. Und früher oder später kommts einem hoch und man sehnt sich nach was vollwertigem. Nur irgendwie gibts da nichts was schon halbwegs gar wäre...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juli 2008)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## _Elodîn_ (14. Juli 2008)

Persönlich find ichs besonders schade um die gestrichenen klassen, vor allem der spalta.
Denn ich wollte unbedingt ork spielen, aber da mir tanken nicht liegt (ich kann mich einfach
nicht mit jemand irgendwie identifizieren, der so viel metall trägt), aber es keine andere orkklasse 
geben wird, steh ich jetzt vor einem problem...
aber ehrlich gesagt, besser so, als wenn ich die klasse angespielt hätte und dann, nach ein paar 
stunden oder auch einem monat merken würde, dass sie langweilig oder einfach unpassend ist.
Die hauptstädte kratzen mich jetzt eher weniger. Klar ists schade drum, aber da die orks/elfen/zwerge etc
wohl noch andere siedlungen haben werden, ist das verkraftbar, vor allem, wenn sie wirklich
-kostenlos-nachliefern.
Was ich jetzt spielen will, weiß ich noch nicht. zwerge wären meine "ersatzrasse" gewesen, da da aber auch der melee-dd 
fehlt, bin ich mir noch unsicher. marauder wäre der direkte ersatz, gefällt mir aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz.
mal sehen. wie auch immer, diese ankündigung wird meine entscheidung, ob ich mir das spiel kaufe oder nicht, 
eher nicht beeinflussen. sollte es schlecht sein...schade drum. wenn nicht, ende gut, alles gut.

Vermutlich hab ich hiermit inhaltlich nix neues geschrieben, aber ich war zu faul, ALLES zu lesen. sorry.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Juli 2008)

Das Streichen hat bei mir zur Folge, daß ich mich nicht wie vorgehabt  um ein Spiel gegen den Erscheinungstermin bemühen werde.


----------



## Mikokami (16. Juli 2008)

Finde das alles sehr amüsant, vor allem das "Knack und Platsch" Geräusch wenn die Träume auf der Realität aufschlagen.

Mal sehen was noch so alles im "fertigen" Spiel fehlen wird, nur teilweise eingebaut oder verbugged ist.

Während das hier ausgiebig denunzierte und verrufene Age of Conan langsam aber sich stabil wird und sich dem nähert was es sein sollte, steht man nun beim nochmal so hoch gehypten Warhammer Online verunsichert und bangend vor einem sehr sehr großen Fragezeichen.

Trotzdem gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. Juli 2008)

Bin weder verunsichert, noch bangend (Ausser auf Metal Konzerten)

Wenn Mythic uns weiter so eine Informationspolitik liefert wie bisher, dann glaube ich, werden wir eine ganze Weile vor Release genau wissen was wir uns mit diesem Spiel kaufen. Um Auf den Vergleich mit Funcom zurückzukommen: Read Olnigg


----------



## diesirea (16. Juli 2008)

ich finde es echt mies, vor allem meinten sie es wird das beste spiel und sie werden nicht die gleichen fehler wie andere machen.  Ich hab mich rießig auf WAR gefreut nun bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich meine collecters edition bei ebay rein setze und mit eine grafikkarte hole und einen probe acc um es anzu testen.  4 städte und ein püaar klassen fallen weg das ist echt happig sollen die doch lieber noch 2 monate länger dran arbeiten das es besser wird. So werde ich bestimmt keine 13 euro im monat für ein halb fertiges spiel bezahlen !!!


WAR hat mist gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn du deine Collectors Edition verkaufen willst, Private Message bitte an mich, danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amrasragor (16. Juli 2008)

echt toll...
wenn man das hier mal überfliegt find ich das sogar toll das es viele gibt die das spiel jetzt schon verteufeln obwohl es noch gar nich draussen is...
dadurch wird die community nur noch besser und geiler und das spielerlebniss nur noch besser, da die die nix mit warhammer am hut haben sich jetzt schon verarscht fühlen und es alleine deswegen nich kaufen, arm, aber ich finds gut...

also danke an alle die, die jetzt schon die schnauze voll haben von warhammer!
ihr machts nur besser für uns!

WAR is still coming! (auch mit weniger inhalt beim release!)


----------



## LoC_Ruin (16. Juli 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> ich finde es echt mies, vor allem meinten sie es wird das beste spiel und sie werden nicht die gleichen fehler wie andere machen.  Ich hab mich rießig auf WAR gefreut nun bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich meine collecters edition bei ebay rein setze und mit eine grafikkarte hole und einen probe acc um es anzu testen.  4 städte und ein püaar klassen fallen weg das ist echt happig sollen die doch lieber noch 2 monate länger dran arbeiten das es besser wird. So werde ich bestimmt keine 13 euro im monat für ein halb fertiges spiel bezahlen !!!
> 
> 
> WAR hat mist gebaut
> ...



Also zu behaupten WAR hat mist gebaut is wirklich nicht berechtfertigt. Du meinst sie sollten lieber noch 2 Monate daran arbeiten, dann denk einmal wie lange es dauern wird bis genügend Leute lvl 40 sind um eine Hauptstadt zu raiden! Ja gut, es wird für die Fraktionen zwar weniger Quests geben aba das wird sich verschmertzen lassen nachdem die Hauptstädte eh nachgeliefert werden! Und halb fertig ist es deswegen noch lange nicht, oder was glaubst was das Spiel außer Hauptstädte zu bieten hat??


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Juli 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> ich finde es echt mies, vor allem meinten sie es wird das beste spiel und sie werden nicht die gleichen fehler wie andere machen.  Ich hab mich rießig auf WAR gefreut nun bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich meine collecters edition bei ebay rein setze und mit eine grafikkarte hole und einen probe acc um es anzu testen.  4 städte und ein püaar klassen fallen weg das ist echt happig sollen die doch lieber noch 2 monate länger dran arbeiten das es besser wird. So werde ich bestimmt keine 13 euro im monat für ein halb fertiges spiel bezahlen !!!
> 
> 
> WAR hat mist gebaut
> ...



Oh verkauf die CE bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oben haste ja schon nen Angebot bekommen.


----------

